# Ariens Pro 28 v Ariens SHO RapidTrak 28 v Honda HSS 928AT



## hockeyman5150

Hi All -
I am a first-time poster here, but long-time reader, and am looking for some advice.


I live in Western NY (just outside of Buffalo) and have an OOOLD Honda HS55 that has a dying subtransmission. I played around with it for quite a while, and came to the conclusion that it most likely is in need of some repairs that I am not willing to fund for a 30+ year old machine- parts are scarce too. (adjusted shift cables & rod and also adjustment bolt underneath) I LOVE the tracks on this unit and how much torque/grip this has when removing snow - there is little to no riding up a snowbank due to this design. I have used a few other people's Ariens wheeled units (a platinum 24 and a deluxe 28) and felt that these do not hold the bucket down to the driveway(at times remember lifting up on the handles to compensate) as well as my little hs55. 


So because I am looking to upgrade, I would like a 28" as a have a 3-car width driveway, that can take a while to clear with the little HS55. I am currently comparing the Ariens Proessional 28, Ariens Platinum RapidTrack 28 and the Honda HSS928AT. The Pro 28 is a beast, and has lots of nice features, but I am afraid that it (with wheels) will not perform as well as the HS55 did, in keeping it on the pavement. The rapid Track 28 looks very intriguing, but is more $$ than the pro, and am unsure how this new hybrid track system will perform compared to the Honda. The HSS928 is apparently the "Ferrari" (according to a local dealer) and is most similar to what I currently have, but when compared against the Ariens has a smaller motor, documented clogging issues, no heated hand grips, and what I understand is a slow remote-operating chute (can anyone verify this?). I am looking to keep the price around $2000, if I can with a max of $2500. I have seen some talk about the Cub Cadet 3-stage with tracks, which seems a bit gimmicky, as the extra fan would be taking power from the auger, but am interested to hear any thoughts there as well. 


Any advice would be helpful


----------



## rslifkin

A wheeled machine will be more likely to ride up and tilt back than a tracked machine, but you can add weight to the front end of the wheeled unit to help keep the bucket down. The Pro 28 is a pretty heavy unit at 340 lbs, but the bucket isn't super heavy (in the sense that it doesn't take much downward pressure on the handlebars to tip the bucket up). 

Although it seems like the battery start conversion I'm finishing up on mine will definitely correct the light bucket (by adding 30 lbs of battery and tray to the back of the bucket). Because it's mounted behind the skids, it should also help drive traction, as some of the weight will be on the wheels (probably about 20 lbs on the skids / 10 on the wheels if I had to guess, maybe a little closer to 15/15). I haven't finished putting stuff back together (a little bit of weight will go back on behind the axle) but right now it takes a decent bit of force to lift the bucket.


----------



## leonz

You should look at the new track drive 824 Yamaha snow blower. 
You are close enough to the border to visit Kelly Powersports in Hamilton, Ontario.

The Yamaha 824 would fit within your price range after the discount of the US dollar to Loonie dollar exchange rate and the refund of the sales tax back to you at the border crossing station.

The Yamaha 824 is a track drive unit with a Teflon lined chute.

If you have time visit you tube and look for luc gallant and you will see him operating his 824 in heavy snow pack at the end of his driveway killing off the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and the snow boulders that the plow truck saddled him with. The junior rug rat is cheering him on as his wife is filming the video as he is slaying the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER.


----------



## Mountain Man

I have a older Ariens pro 1128, with the battery start. Ive taken care of 3-6 driveways durring larger storms, plus some 500 feet of public sidewalk that gets the snow from the plowes. The pros are just built to run hard all day long. They are great for your lake effect snow belt. Ive only experianced the bucket ride up in very heavy storms at end of driveway. I ran it 8 hours straight during our big February 2013 blizzard of genuine 36" of snow. I was breaking open every neighbors yard that had a leser machine. Hand warmers work great. Just as important has the engine itself. 

Id love to demo a rapid track. I had a very old sears craftsman track unit that was underpowered at 5 hp, and was torture to move. My father in lawsn honda track 28" , while smooth running, was a bit underpowered, and the tracks that are geat in big storms, were a hastle in the garage and turning on pavement.


----------



## jrom

_"...when compared against the Ariens has a smaller motor, documented clogging issues, no heated hand grips, and what I understand is a slow remote-operating chute (can anyone verify this?). I am looking to keep the price around $2000, if I can with a max of $2500."_

Not trying to sway you towards Honda as the Ariens has some really strong points – especially for the money (except for possibly the Hyrdo Pro RapidTrack), but Honda has a fix for any clogging US-built (mid to late 2015 to present) HSS blower with a new chute, and while I like having the motorized chute controls, they _are_ too slow for the way I am used to changing directions with my manual version. I do wish they were faster. I find I have to slow down my snow blowing technique to let the chute direction change keep up. Heated grips would be nice, but not a deal breaker for me.

My 27 year old 8hp HS828 is getting underpowered for the deepest and wettest of snow here, but it has a ton of hours. My GX390 (with bigger jet) is plenty strong for what I throw it into.

I do have to say I really like both of my tracked Honda's...and so do a few of my neighbors who have tried them both.


_"...the tracks that are geat in big storms, were a hastle in the garage and turning on pavement."_

The tracks on the previous mid to late 2015 Japan-built HS blowers are indeed pretty hard to turn on dry hard surfaces, but the new US-built HSS have trigger release controls that work great and you can turn on a dime with hardly any effort.


----------



## Mountain Man

jrom said:


> _"...when compared against the Ariens has a smaller motor, documented clogging issues, no heated hand grips, and what I understand is a slow remote-operating chute (can anyone verify this?). I am looking to keep the price around $2000, if I can with a max of $2500."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"...the tracks that are geat in big storms, were a hastle in the garage and turning on pavement."_
> 
> The tracks on the previous mid to late 2015 Japan-built HS blowers are indeed pretty hard to turn on dry hard surfaces, but the new US-built HSS have trigger release controls that work great and you can turn on a dime with hardly any effort.


I learned somthing today ! But i still prefer a machine that you can easily move without having to start it up.


----------



## Zavie

Hey what about a look at the new Toro Power Max® HD 1428 OHXE Commercial (38843)!


----------



## jrom

Mountain Man said:


> I learned somthing today ! But i still prefer a machine that you can easily move without having to start it up.


These things move around with ease, unpowered. Lift the bucket up some, pull on the triggers and they move around like nothing I've seen before. Try an HSS1332ATD at a dealer and you'll see. I can't speak for the 928 or 724, but I think they'd even be easier.


----------



## hockeyman5150

hockeyman5150 said:


> Hi All -
> I am a first-time poster here, but long-time reader, and am looking for some advice.
> 
> 
> I live in Western NY (just outside of Buffalo) and have an OOOLD Honda HS55 that has a dying subtransmission. I played around with it for quite a while, and came to the conclusion that it most likely is in need of some repairs that I am not willing to fund for a 30+ year old machine- parts are scarce too. (adjusted shift cables & rod and also adjustment bolt underneath) I LOVE the tracks on this unit and how much torque/grip this has when removing snow - there is little to no riding up a snowbank due to this design. I have used a few other people's Ariens wheeled units (a platinum 24 and a deluxe 28) and felt that these do not hold the bucket down to the driveway(at times remember lifting up on the handles to compensate) as well as my little hs55.
> 
> 
> So because I am looking to upgrade, I would like a 28" as a have a 3-car width driveway, that can take a while to clear with the little HS55. I am currently comparing the Ariens Proessional 28, Ariens Platinum RapidTrack 28 and the Honda HSS928AT. The Pro 28 is a beast, and has lots of nice features, but I am afraid that it (with wheels) will not perform as well as the HS55 did, in keeping it on the pavement. The rapid Track 28 looks very intriguing, but is more $$ than the pro, and am unsure how this new hybrid track system will perform compared to the Honda. The HSS928 is apparently the "Ferrari" (according to a local dealer) and is most similar to what I currently have, but when compared against the Ariens has a smaller motor, documented clogging issues, no heated hand grips, and what I understand is a slow remote-operating chute (can anyone verify this?). I am looking to keep the price around $2000, if I can with a max of $2500. I have seen some talk about the Cub Cadet 3-stage with tracks, which seems a bit gimmicky, as the extra fan would be taking power from the auger, but am interested to hear any thoughts there as well.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be helpful



Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions and their own experiences. I have all but eliminated the Cub Cadet from the mix, based on the numerous clog issues that are being reported. Living in WNY, we receive wet snow fairly often. So between the Ariens Pro 28 and the HSS 928, does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on the Honda having a smaller engine and narrower chute? Does the Honda feel underpowered at all?


----------



## northeast

I would look at the honda. Have the dealer fix the chute prior to delivery and then re jet the carburetor. The wheeled hydro 28 is a great machine until you have to deal with the wheels in heavy snow.


----------



## 1132le

hockeyman5150 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions and their own experiences. I have all but eliminated the Cub Cadet from the mix, based on the numerous clog issues that are being reported. Living in WNY, we receive wet snow fairly often. So between the Ariens Pro 28 and the HSS 928, does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on the Honda having a smaller engine and narrower chute? Does the Honda feel underpowered at all?


you are asking a subjective question
5 could say its under powered 5 could say its superman
its about 8 real hp
the ariens pro is 12.5 real hp
honda makes up for the smaller engine with very high impeller speeds and a tighter drum so it still throws 50 plus feet
the 270 cc has much lower torq which what is needed for deep wet snow in order to not lug down


myself id get the pro for $2200 and put an impeller kit on it and let it eat


----------



## northeast

Yes the Honda could use 11 hp however if you are not in a rush it’s a much better machine then the hydro pro. The problem with the hydro pro is the wheels and shear pins. The Honda with tracks will walk through any snow the wheels will make you work. The shear pins on the ariens are a real pita when they break. I often needed a hammer and punch to get out the broken piece. The Honda design is such that the broken pin falls away. Honda has come out with a chute mod and if you re jet the carburetor the Honda will do everything the ariens will do and you will not have to work as hard with the eod and sidewalk crud due to it having tracks. And if you can splurge the 1332 walks all over any ariens out there, there really is no comparison between the two. I have owned the hydro 28 the Honda HSS 928 and I currently own 2 hss1332’s.


----------



## 1132le

takes 4 min to change a broken pin hardly a big deal
ive only broken 2 in 40 plus yrs its not a concern at all hockeyman
3k plus on a snowblower that might be better then something that cost 50% less not a good value imo
the 28 sho 30 sho or the pro would be monsters as compared to what you are running now
28 sho is all you need $1249 imo


----------



## northeast

It takes a real special person to know what someone else needs while sitting behind their computer screen. I ran the ariens pro 28’s for years and they are fine but they are inferior to the Honda it’s that simple. I used to break 2 or 3 shear pins a storm and it takes far longer then 4 min to change one, with the auger protection system on the Honda I break one every 2 or 3 storms now.. The bucket on the ariens will absolutely ride up and it takes some serious effort to get through the eod crud with wheels. By the end of a large storm I would be exhausted because the ariens would make me work so hard to get through it. I can drink a coffee and run the Honda you only need one hand no matter the snow. If you can afford the Honda it is a far superior machine it is that simple you get what you pay for in this world.


----------



## Miles

I have the HSS928AWD and I like to be able to move the machine around without starting it up. It does ride up on the End of Driveway EOD pile though and takes some muscle at that point. I am getting the new chute retrofitted right now. I did not find it underpowered, although it does bog down a little bit at the EOD pile if you are pushing it too fast and you have to go a little slower once you get there.


----------



## rslifkin

Realistically, I'd say the decision should come down to the tracks. If he really needs the tracks, get the Honda or consider the Pro 28 Hydro Track (similar in price at around $3k). If wheels will do the job, the regular Pro 28 will save some money. The Honda does have less power, so it might require moving a bit slower, especially in deep spots or the EOD. But it'll be up to his standards of what "fast enough" is to determine if it's actually underpowered or if it's enough.


----------



## hockeyman5150

rslifkin said:


> Realistically, I'd say the decision should come down to the tracks. If he really needs the tracks, get the Honda or consider the Pro 28 Hydro Track (similar in price at around $3k). If wheels will do the job, the regular Pro 28 will save some money. The Honda does have less power, so it might require moving a bit slower, especially in deep spots or the EOD. But it'll be up to his standards of what "fast enough" is to determine if it's actually underpowered or if it's enough.


You, my friend, just hit the nail on the with where my head is at right now! I absolutely LOVE my tracks on the HS55, but the features on the Pro 28 are undeniable. If $$ were no object, at this point, I think ideally I would spring for the Pro 28 RapidTrak. The most difficult decision is track vs wheels. I've only known track so far, so trying to get a feel for whether I would have buyer's remorse with a wheeled Pro unit. The price difference between the wheeled Pro and the RapidTrack is ~$900.


----------



## rslifkin

How much of a rush are you in to buy? If your old Honda will make it through the beginning of this winter and you want to experiment, you're welcome to come out to Rochester when we get our first snow and give my wheeled Pro 28 a try. It's a bit heavier than a standard one due to the battery start conversion, but that'll give an idea of how it works with some added weight.

As far as the Ariens track units, there's the Platinum 28 SHO Rapidtrak ($2400) and then the Pro 28 Hydro Track (which is a more conventional track setup for $3000), so you've got some choices in the track world.


----------



## RedOctobyr

I'm only seeing RapidTrak units on Ariens' website, not regular tracks, unless I'm looking in the wrong place? Oops, sorry, looked again. There's a Tracked models section, you have to look there, not under Pro. 

I think RapidTrak units can't keep the bucket elevated off the ground, like a conventional track. I think they can still bias weight onto the tracks, at least. 

I wonder how well AutoTurn does with tracks, vs Honda's dual triggers steering. I think I prefer the idea of manual steering control, at least nothing needs to interpret what's going on, and try to read your mind. You just squeeze whichever trigger is needed, and the rest of the time it goes straight.


----------



## northeast

hockeyman5150 said:


> You, my friend, just hit the nail on the with where my head is at right now! I absolutely LOVE my tracks on the HS55, but the features on the Pro 28 are undeniable. If $$ were no object, at this point, I think ideally I would spring for the Pro 28 RapidTrak. The most difficult decision is track vs wheels. I've only known track so far, so trying to get a feel for whether I would have buyer's remorse with a wheeled Pro unit. The price difference between the wheeled Pro and the RapidTrack is ~$900.


I went from wheels to tracks and would never go back. I personally would be highly disappointed if I went from tracks to wheels at this point. Obviously wheels will get the job done as millions of snowblowers are equipped with them, but the tracks are superior and with the Honda triggers there is no down side imo.


----------



## Lunta

northeast said:


> It takes a real special person to know what someone else needs while sitting behind their computer screen.



I agree. I think any of those choices would do the job, so the main questions are:


1. Tracks versus wheels.
2. How much money someone wants to spend.
3. (which was important for me). How valuable is your time? Are you someone who revels in the "tinkering" part of machine ownership? Are you someone who doesn't mind if the job takes a bit longer because the tool isn't quite as good? Or are you a very busy man who has the means to, and is prepared to, make a larger investment upfront, knowing that those first years are likely to be trouble-free and your snow will be cleared at the fastest speed possible, with minimum effort?


----------



## zeke1975

hockeyman5150 said:


> Hi All -
> I am a first-time poster here, but long-time reader, and am looking for some advice.
> 
> 
> I live in Western NY (just outside of Buffalo) and have an OOOLD Honda HS55 that has a dying subtransmission. I played around with it for quite a while, and came to the conclusion that it most likely is in need of some repairs that I am not willing to fund for a 30+ year old machine- parts are scarce too. (adjusted shift cables & rod and also adjustment bolt underneath) I LOVE the tracks on this unit and how much torque/grip this has when removing snow - there is little to no riding up a snowbank due to this design. I have used a few other people's Ariens wheeled units (a platinum 24 and a deluxe 28) and felt that these do not hold the bucket down to the driveway(at times remember lifting up on the handles to compensate) as well as my little hs55.
> 
> 
> So because I am looking to upgrade, I would like a 28" as a have a 3-car width driveway, that can take a while to clear with the little HS55. I am currently comparing the Ariens Proessional 28, Ariens Platinum RapidTrack 28 and the Honda HSS928AT. The Pro 28 is a beast, and has lots of nice features, but I am afraid that it (with wheels) will not perform as well as the HS55 did, in keeping it on the pavement. The rapid Track 28 looks very intriguing, but is more $$ than the pro, and am unsure how this new hybrid track system will perform compared to the Honda. The HSS928 is apparently the "Ferrari" (according to a local dealer) and is most similar to what I currently have, but when compared against the Ariens has a smaller motor, documented clogging issues, no heated hand grips, and what I understand is a slow remote-operating chute (can anyone verify this?). I am looking to keep the price around $2000, if I can with a max of $2500. I have seen some talk about the Cub Cadet 3-stage with tracks, which seems a bit gimmicky, as the extra fan would be taking power from the auger, but am interested to hear any thoughts there as well.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be helpful


I also live in the Buffalo (Southtowns) area, I can fully recommend the Ariens Pro series. Unless you've got a steep driveway or a really loose gravel drive, I don't really see an advantage to tracks over wheels for the money, more complicated system with less mobility. I've had a Ariens 926DLE (Pro model) since 2004 when I bought it new. It's handled everything without much issue over the years, including the 65" of snow in November 2014. Mine doesn't have the autoturn or trigger steer, it's got a manual differential, and honestly 99% of the time I only have one wheel driving (making steering easy) and don't have any traction issues. My Ariens has a 318cc Tecumseh OHV engine, much smaller than the 420cc beasts they're putting on them today.


----------



## 1132le

Someone trying to compare a new 28 pro with an old 11528 pro that has a 318cc really 9.5 hp on its best day to todays 28 pro rapid tracks is a joke at best
If it takes longer then 5 min to change a shear pin maybe you need a mechanic or a u tube video or 2

Based on the budget he set the 28 pro $2200 fits that as well as plat 28sho rapid track for $2400 on the high side

both will run circles around his blower he used for years as would the $1249 28 sho
You can buy alot of weight kits for extra 600 to 1700 you will be saving to hold the bucket down
might cost 20 bucks for a stout home made weight kit or free say 4 10 lb plates mounted to the bucket 2 on each side removable if so chosen






 3.08s seconds with alot of time explaining how easy it is


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> takes 4 min to change a broken pin hardly a big deal
> ive only broken 2 in 40 plus yrs its not a concern at all hockeyman
> 3k plus on a snowblower that might be better then something that cost 50% less not a good value imo
> the 28 sho 30 sho or the pro would be monsters as compared to what you are running now
> 28 sho is all you need $1249 imo


You speak with such authority on a subject you admittedly have virtually zero experience on. You have changed 2 shear pins in 40 years yet you try to argue with a man who was changing 2 to 3 every storm. The shear pins on the ariens machines often bend slightly before they shear making it difficult to get them out. The other thing that happens is they freeze inside the augers combine the two and it can take all of 20 minuets sometimes longer. 

It’s so easy to change them in a heated garage with perfect light and no snow and ice in the bucket. Try doing it when it’s 10 degrees out dark and ice covering the augers. Not so easy then and the problems I stated above start to become really annoying. Has 1132le ever owned a hss Honda? 

People are coming to this forum to get sound advice from people who actually have real world experience on the subjects. Unfortunately you continue to speak on subjects you admittedly have no experience on. When you actually have some valuable knowledge to share I am sure people will listen until then try listening to others you might actually learn something.

As far as adding weights sure that will help keep the bucket down, but the wheels will still just spin in heavy wet crud forcing you to muscle the machine through it. Does the rapid trax have that problem I don’t know have not owned one. I did own a hydro pro with the 420cc polar force engine and an older 28 pro with the tecumseh 11 hp engine. Both machines were great in 8 inches of snow but a foot or more they were very difficult to use. To the original poster I have owned both and would never own an ariens again for the reasons I have stated. The Honda are light years ahead of the ariens. These are just my opinions based on hundreds of hours of use nothing more nothing less. 

The other advantages are battery start, electric chute, the ability to tilt the bucket down loading the scrapping edge against the driveway, and the handle bar levers for disconnecting a drive track for ease of turning. Ultimately it’s your decision don’t let a man with admittedly little to no experience try to convince you one way or the other.


----------



## Mountain Man

Lets see, glasses, saferty shoes, nope, but i do wear gloves . I can do shear bolts pretty quick. But you really have to hit hard stuff or abuse the machine to break em. 

I realize how the new 1128 pro is vastly superior to my old model, but they still share the DNA of reliability, and get it done no matter the conditions. Its amazing how in New England, weve had one of the snowiest decades with NESIS class storms, snow megedon, etc, and many more of us use older machines. I pushed through several 18-24" storms, and a 36" knockout punch storm, with old a 318cc engine, and couldnt stall ot or clog the machine. 

But i will upgrade in near future.


----------



## Mountain Man

This is a picture off my wall, February 2013 blizzard in CT. 36"+ of snow, 4-6' drifts ! You can just see the chute on my 1128 Pro. Cars were completly burried. Im 6'4" in this picture. I was powering through the drifts and snow. I cut open every house near me, so the neibors could work with threre smaller machines. All with 318cc. 

Hands down, toughest storm of my lifetime.


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> takes 4 min to change a broken pin hardly a big deal
> ive only broken 2 in 40 plus yrs its not a concern at all hockeyman
> 3k plus on a snowblower that might be better then something that cost 50% less not a good value imo
> the 28 sho 30 sho or the pro would be monsters as compared to what you are running now
> 28 sho is all you need $1249 imo





Mountain Man said:


> This is a picture off my wall, February 2013 blizzard in CT. 36"+ of snow, 4-6' drifts ! You can just see the chute on my 1128 Pro. Cars were completly burried. Im 6'4" in this picture. I was powering through the drifts and snow. I cut open every house near me, so the neibors could work with threre smaller machines. All with 318cc.
> 
> Hands down, toughest storm of my lifetime.


I am not saying the 1128 is not a good machine it is. I am saying the Honda is better and it’s not that close.


----------



## RedOctobyr

That is a very cool picture! 

Shear pins can be a bit weird, it seems. I broke 1 or 2 in the previous 10+ years of blowing. But in the last few years I've broken several, for reasons unknown. I didn't suck in anything buried under the snow, no phone books, extension cords, etc. I'm pretty sure some even happened without big icy chunks in the snow. 

I was trying to buy OEM pins, but I think they're Stens or something. Maybe they're just a little softer than they should be. But I'd rather they break too soon, vs too late!


----------



## 1132le

Here is the machine that cost 3k which is 600 over his high budget THATS HANDS DOWN AND LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF ALL ARIENS MACHINES

Not very impressive imo
You think you are the only person who has had side gigs of snow blowing driveways northeast?? I did it all through my teens and into my 20s lol you dont have a clue as to what you are talking about but continue
you can hear in the engine rpm is louder on the 1st machine


----------



## Lunta

That guy in the video needs to learn how to use his machines. When he drives the second machine, he has the tracks spinning like mad. That's not going to give him the best traction.


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> Here is the machine that cost 3k which is 600 over his high budget THATS HANDS DOWN AND LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF ALL ARIENS MACHINES
> 
> Not very impressive imo
> You think you are the only person who has had side gigs of snow blowing driveways northeast?? I did it all through my teens and into my 20s lol you dont have a clue as to what you are talking about but continue
> you can hear in the engine rpm is louder on the 1st machine
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVvnWvmUxrU


What are you suggesting with this video? Does this somehow prove that the ariens shear pins are as easy to change as the Honda shear pins? Maybe this video shows how wheeled ariens machines are as effortless to use as a honda snowblower. Maybe it’s showing that the ariens is as fast as the Honda. Not sure maybe you are willing to elaborate. I am pretty certain the guy that made this video was showing the difference between a modified Honda and a stock Honda. Not the best video I agree but that was the mans intentions for sure.


----------



## northeast

@1132le,

Have you ever owned a Honda snowblower? Have you ever ran a Honda side by side with an ariens? Have you changed the shear pin on a Honda? I ask again what was the point of posting that video?

What my issue is you speak with such authority on subjects that you probably have zero actual knowledge on, the shear pin conversation is a great example of this. You openly admitted you have only changed 2 shear pins in 40 years yet you are standing on your soapbox screaming how mechanically inept I am. I would bet you have never changed a shear pin on a Honda if you have then you would not argue the point. The Honda system for shear pins is much much easier then the ariens it’s that simple. You have determined who I am and what kind of mechanical skills I have while sitting comfortably behind your computer screen, that sir is one extremely talented gift. 

I will say it again ariens makes a fine snowblower and they will last for years, but they are not even close to the Honda when it come to getting the job done. I can actually say this because I have run both machines side by side and have some real word experience. 

You don’t live that far from me I will make a bet with you for sure you won’t say no because the hydro 28 is amazing. Here is my offer. 

I will buy an ariens hydro pro 28 for you to use in the bet, you can win that machine plus 5k. That is 7500 bucks I will put up for the bet. You must put up 1000 bucks. We meet at a football field some day after a big storm at least 18 inches of heavy wet snow and we race down and back. At the half way point we throw a rolled up newspaper in the augers of both machines before heading back. If you finish within 5 minuets of the Honda you keep the ariens plus my 5k if I win I keep your thousand. Let’s make this happen what do you say it will make a great video for the forum?


----------



## RIT333

You can up the kitty by charging $5 admission for this event.


You guys are way too much !


----------



## northeast

Lol I am actually serious.


----------



## bigredmf

It’s funny living in an area with an average snowfall in excess of 120” and running a Ariens Compact 22 for years and now switching with my father and using his 1978 Ariens 24”.
Neither blower has been an issue with snow falls up to 42”.

Could I spend $3800 on a Honda, sure. Would it make any financial sense? No!

Why not promote the $7800 36” Honda Hybrid?

Red 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rslifkin

In snow like that, especially if it's heavy and wet, the bigger / more powerful blower will let you move faster (because it can move snow faster), which means you get done clearing faster. For some people, that's enough to justify a more expensive blower. For others it's not.


----------



## northeast

Yes Red you are absolutely correct the ariens will get the job done. But the original posters main concern was about tracks vs wheels. His secondary concerns were about the Honda being underpowered, a clogging chute, heated grips, and a slow remote chute. 

Considering the fact that he currently owns a tracked model and has stated he is concerned with the difficulty wheels can present we should assume he wants tracks if the secondary concerns can be dispelled. 

Unfortunately some people on the thread want to get up on their soap box with no facts to support their position. People are coming here for advice before they spend thousands of dollars. I think before you jump on a thread and attempt to sway someone on a subject you should know what you are talking about. 

I can’t speak for the rapid track machines but having owned a hydro 28 wheeled unit and an older 28 pro a hss928 and now 3 hss 1332’s and using these machines to clear 40 or more driveways every storm I might have some knowledge on the subject. 

Given that the original poster currently owns a tracked machine I feel he would be disappointed with a wheeled unit. There is honestly no down side to having tracks on the hss928 machine. And if you have the chute modified and order the larger jet for the carburetor it will be all he needs. 


For me personally when I switched to the honda’s It was a business decision we had a bad storm here and I physically could not get my hydro 28 through the snow on one of my customers sidewalks. Because of the dense packed snow it was impossible to get my wheeled unit to move. I had a choice either shovel 200 feet of sidewalk or buy a tracked machine. I went to the dealership and bought a 928. It walked it right down that sidewalk. Ultimately it was flawed and I traded it for a 1332. 

After 2 storms running the 1332 next to my one year old hydro 28 I traded that machine for another 1332. There is really no comparison between the two and if 
1132le takes my bet I will post the video here proving it.

The 928 did clog on me however I have since run a 928 that has been jetted properly and while not as fast as the 1332 its still a great machine. The 1336 is too large to move quickly with and I feel it would slow me down due to the difficulty loading and unloading that machine. You just can’t man handle that much machine into a truck. 

I understand people can be passionate about a particular brand but you can’t project that passion on others without having all the facts. Given I have owned both machines and spent hundred of hours using them I feel I have enough knowledge on the subject. IMO if you get enough snow you can justify spending the money on a honda do it they are that much better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## northeast

northeast said:


> @1132le,
> 
> Have you ever owned a Honda snowblower? Have you ever ran a Honda side by side with an ariens? Have you changed the shear pin on a Honda? I ask again what was the point of posting that video?
> 
> What my issue is you speak with such authority on subjects that you probably have zero actual knowledge on, the shear pin conversation is a great example of this. You openly admitted you have only changed 2 shear pins in 40 years yet you are standing on your soapbox screaming how mechanically inept I am. I would bet you have never changed a shear pin on a Honda if you have then you would not argue the point. The Honda system for shear pins is much much easier then the ariens it’s that simple. You have determined who I am and what kind of mechanical skills I have while sitting comfortably behind your computer screen, that sir is one extremely talented gift.
> 
> I will say it again ariens makes a fine snowblower and they will last for years, but they are not even close to the Honda when it come to getting the job done. I can actually say this because I have run both machines side by side and have some real word experience.
> 
> You don’t live that far from me I will make a bet with you for sure you won’t say no because the hydro 28 is amazing. Here is my offer.
> 
> I will buy an ariens hydro pro 28 for you to use in the bet, you can win that machine plus 5k. That is 7500 bucks I will put up for the bet. You must put up 1000 bucks. We meet at a football field some day after a big storm at least 18 inches of heavy wet snow and we race down and back. At the half way point we throw a rolled up newspaper in the augers of both machines before heading back. If you finish within 5 minuets of the Honda you keep the ariens plus my 5k if I win I keep your thousand. Let’s make this happen what do you say it will make a great video for the forum?


Bump 1332


----------



## hockeyman5150

rslifkin said:


> In snow like that, especially if it's heavy and wet, the bigger / more powerful blower will let you move faster (because it can move snow faster), which means you get done clearing faster. For some people, that's enough to justify a more expensive blower. For others it's not.


This is basically where I am. My current setup before the tranny issue was good loved the tracks and reliability of the unit (1st pull every time), but small (~21") for my driveway - it look me way too long to clear a 3-4 car-wide driveway. My only knock on this unit was due to the placement of the skid shoes being behind the bucket, which causes me to catch the scaper bar on a few sections of uneven driveway where the concrete lifted a bit past the sidewalk.


So in a replacement, I wanted something larger, 28" seems to be a reasonable spot. I am not a tinkerer, I have a young family, so I am looking for something that I can rely upon with normal maintenance (change oil, lube auger, etc.) So jetting or re-jetting a carb on a new unit is not going to happen. I want this to be an OEM winner. My current HS does get overwhelmed at the EOD/street in front of house by mailbox, so I am hoping that a larger unit will tackle that. 


Here's the kicker -and I appreciate all of your thoughtful (and entertaining) input- All of the data that I can find points to Ariens being superior (auger size, chute size, impeller size, torque, throughput (tons/hr.,) etc., and no matter how much I read and watch youtube vids, I have not had that "aha" moment to sell the Honda as the better unit, other than perhaps quality, which certainly was the case on my 30+ year-old HS. I'm at the point where I would prefer tracks, but am not willing to forgo an extra $900 to put the RapidTrak on the Ariens Pro 28. If I do go Ariens, I want a Pro unit due to the B&S engine over the Korean-built self branded AX, the higher clearance height and extra auger diameter.


My main goal here is to avoid dropping $2000+, getting to the first snowfall and saying to myself "well THIS sucks..." basically buyer's remorse. I plan to only do this once for the next 20 years or so, and its hard to do this without demoing like I would with a car or a pair of skis. Thanks again for listening and trying to help.


----------



## Mountain Man

northeast said:


> I can’t speak for the rapid track machines but having owned a hydro 28 wheeled unit and an older 28 pro a hss928 and now 3 hss 1332’s and using these machines to clear 40 or more driveways every storm I might have some knowledge on the subject.
> 
> Given that the original poster currently owns a tracked machine I feel he would be disappointed with a wheeled unit. There is honestly no down side to having tracks on the hss928 machine. And if you have the chute modified and order the larger jet for the carburetor it will be all he needs.
> 
> 
> For me personally when I switched to the honda’s It was a business decision we had a bad storm here and I physically could not get my hydro 28 through the snow on one of my customers sidewalks. Because of the dense packed snow it was impossible to get my wheeled unit to move. I had a choice either shovel 200 feet of sidewalk or buy a tracked machine. I went to the dealership and bought a 928. It walked it right down that sidewalk. Ultimately it was flawed and I traded it for a 1332.
> 
> After 2 storms running the 1332 next to my one year old hydro 28 I traded that machine for another 1332. There is really no comparison between the two and if
> 1132le takes my bet I will post the video here proving it.
> 
> The 928 did clog on me however I have since run a 928 that has been jetted properly and while not as fast as the 1332 its still a great machine. The 1336 is too large to move quickly with and I feel it would slow me down due to the difficulty loading and unloading that machine. You just can’t man handle that much machine into a truck.
> 
> I understand people can be passionate about a particular brand but you can’t project that passion on others without having all the facts. Given I have owned both machines and spent hundred of hours using them I feel I have enough knowledge on the subject. IMO if you get enough snow you can justify spending the money on a honda do it they are that much better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

Saw a Ariens Pro rapid track today. Id love to see the Honda HSS vs a Ariens Pro rapid track. I would think the new track system could close the gap in performance, with more push in the deep stuff.


----------



## northeast

hockeyman5150 said:


> This is basically where I am. My current setup before the tranny issue was good loved the tracks and reliability of the unit (1st pull every time), but small (~21") for my driveway - it look me way too long to clear a 3-4 car-wide driveway. My only knock on this unit was due to the placement of the skid shoes being behind the bucket, which causes me to catch the scaper bar on a few sections of uneven driveway where the concrete lifted a bit past the sidewalk.
> 
> 
> So in a replacement, I wanted something larger, 28" seems to be a reasonable spot. I am not a tinkerer, I have a young family, so I am looking for something that I can rely upon with normal maintenance (change oil, lube auger, etc.) So jetting or re-jetting a carb on a new unit is not going to happen. I want this to be an OEM winner. My current HS does get overwhelmed at the EOD/street in front of house by mailbox, so I am hoping that a larger unit will tackle that.
> 
> 
> Here's the kicker -and I appreciate all of your thoughtful (and entertaining) input- All of the data that I can find points to Ariens being superior (auger size, chute size, impeller size, torque, throughput (tons/hr.,) etc., and no matter how much I read and watch youtube vids, I have not had that "aha" moment to sell the Honda as the better unit, other than perhaps quality, which certainly was the case on my 30+ year-old HS. I'm at the point where I would prefer tracks, but am not willing to forgo an extra $900 to put the RapidTrak on the Ariens Pro 28. If I do go Ariens, I want a Pro unit due to the B&S engine over the Korean-built self branded AX, the higher clearance height and extra auger diameter.
> 
> 
> My main goal here is to avoid dropping $2000+, getting to the first snowfall and saying to myself "well THIS sucks..." basically buyer's remorse. I plan to only do this once for the next 20 years or so, and its hard to do this without demoing like I would with a car or a pair of skis. Thanks again for listening and trying to help.


If re jetting is your reason for not wanting to buy a Honda it should not be! It takes less then 10 minuets to change out the jet. You literally remove the carb bowl (one bolt) take out the jet with a flat head screwdriver put new jet in and put the bowl back on. Tracks are much much nicer then wheels and if you currently have tracks I think you will be disappointed with wheels. With that said the ariens pro 28 is a really nice machine it’s just not on the same playing field as the Honda tracked machines. I would not have put a 7 to 1 bet on the table if I was not 100 percent sure the Honda would win. And I would be willing to bet 1332le went silent because he does not want to lose the bet I would have absolutely went through with it. I can’t speak for the rapid tracks because I have never owned one. 

If you are going to own this for the next 20 years buy what you really want you will not regret that decision.


----------



## Zavie

northeast said:


> If re jetting is your reason for not wanting to buy a Honda it should not be! It takes less then 10 minuets to change out the jet. You literally remove the carb bowl (one bolt) take out the jet with a flat head screwdriver put new jet in and put the bowl back on. Tracks are much much nicer then wheels and if you currently have tracks I think you will be disappointed with wheels. With that said the ariens pro 28 is a really nice machine it’s just not on the same playing field as the Honda tracked machines. I would not have put a 7 to 1 bet on the table if I was not 100 percent sure the Honda would win. And I would be willing to bet 1332le went silent because he does not want to lose the bet I would have absolutely went through with it. I can’t speak for the rapid tracks because I have never owned one.
> 
> If you are going to own this for the next 20 years buy what you really want you will not regret that decision.


Yes I agree. You could get the Honda delivered and have the jet at home. Tip the delivery guy $10-$15 and have him change the jet in 60 seconds. This is getting painful to watch. Both Ariens Pro and Honda are overkill for residential use IMHO. I am originally from Poughkeepsie and we lived in both Rochester and Syracuse and we would get hammered with snow. Most of the time my dad and grandfather would just shovel, until we got some 3.5-4Hp snow pup snowblower. We thought we were so lucky! If you want tracks, (and I think you do) get the Honda if not the Pro will do an amazing job as well.


----------



## 1132le

.


Letting the delivery driver change the jet? not in this lifetime lol

60 seconds? lol
1st of the machine is under warranty if he touched it he would be most likely be fired
2nd how do you know he is capable of doing it or even trusting him to do it on something you just spent 3k on beyond silly

3rd the op said he didnt want to change the jet he also had a budget of 2500 

4th all this talk of a quality honda machine and it comes with a clogging chute and you need to rejet the carb good redesign honda qualitylol
the ariens 28 sho track machine for 2099 is plenty for his needs if he wants tracks
the 28 pro for 2200 is his next best option for his budget if going wheeled

as for changing pins iam pretty sure i said broke 2 pins not ive only changed 2 pins i changed 1 for the guy out back last fall yes it came out a lil bent lol
it was 2 hits with the punch i tap with the hammer to put the new pin in 7/16 nut took less then 5 min he wasnt even out of his house and it was done
some can wrench and some cant 20 min to change a pin well ummm 

If you are breaking 2 pins per storm maybe some snowblowing lessons are in order
you did say the hss928 was a dog and you got rid of it 

never said i was in love with 28 pro its more machine then then hockeyman needs buy alot if he was using a hs55
the 28 sho will be fine for 1249 if he was happy with a hs55 other then the power
the impeller kit mr hockeyman close the gap in the drum and makes the blower throw wet slush much better with no clogging
honda will throw better then the ariens in slush conditions if the ariens does not have the impeller kit to a point when they both will clog
thats why under throwing distance the makers say 3 to 50 feet all blowers clog in the worst conditions

course not the new honda they clog until the chute gets replaced and maybe even the carb rejet
that video i posted that 2nd machine is useless if he paid 3k my 824 ariens with impeller kit is better
the 1st machine has already been rejetted and it throws ok nothing great for 3k
You have all the info you need mr hockeyman any of ariens machines mentioned will far out perform an hs55 buy alot

maybe try and use a machine or 2 before you buy
myself as you have you track seems a 28 inch ariens sho track with 17 ft lbs seems like a good choice for 2099 400 under high budget 

3000 for something you need to rejet not so much and 500 over budget


----------



## Zavie

LOL @1132le, I knew my post would bring you back in!


----------



## northeast

1132le what Honda snow blowers have you owned?

The jetting issue is not an issue, 5 minuets and it’s done. Not buying the best machine on the U.S. market because of a carburetor jet being to small is foolish. My 6 year old changed it on my third machine with a little guidance, it’s that easy.

The hss928 is 2779.00 with free delivery. I said the machine was flawed and it was. The jetting is way to lean. I also said with it re jetted it is a great machine. The OP said he was willing to do regular maintenance, I would only assume he does not know it takes 5 minuets to change the jet out. Again people are coming here for advice and that little bit of advice may be useful in helping him make his decision. 

Have you spent a fair amount of time using the SHO 28 tracked machine? If you have how easy does it turn? How easy is it to adjust the bucket height? How easy is it to move around the garage? Who makes the hydrostatic transmission on the sho? Oh wait that’s on the Honda, you have to spend over 3k to get a hydro tracked ariens. 

So you need a hammer a punch and two wrenches to change shear pins on the ariens why? With the Honda just one 12 mm wrench that Honda gives you and 30 seconds of your time will do. I keep the wrench and a shear pin in my pocket. It might be a little uncomfortable walking around with a hammer, punch, and two wrenches in you pocket. 

I switched from ariens to Honda and will never go back. I can only imagine the disappointment I would have if I went from Honda to Ariens. The OP has expressed a desire to get the work done as fast as possible so he can spend his time with family. If that’s the case and you get a lot of snow then you should seriously consider the Honda. Family time is valuable and with the Honda you will have more of it. 

1332le you spent an awful lot of time on that last post. How about you spend some time this winter and make me an honest man take me up on the offer I am extending to you.


----------



## rslifkin

FWIW, my Pro 28 has a shear pin holder on it. So if I were to start breaking them regularly, I'd probably just modify the holder to also hold the tools needed to change them (there's plenty of space).


----------



## northeast

rslifkin said:


> FWIW, my Pro 28 has a shear pin holder on it. So if I were to start breaking them regularly, I'd probably just modify the holder to also hold the tools needed to change them (there's plenty of space).


Make sure you go with load range e tires on the machine when you add all those tools!


----------



## russ01915

Honda owners are like Apple owners. They are always trying to rationalize why they spent so much on a product. If your snowblower is doing it's job of cleaning your driveway and walks, then all is good.


----------



## rslifkin

northeast said:


> Make sure you go with load range e tires on the machine when you add all those tools!



Right... Because if I started breaking shear pins on a Honda I wouldn't also do the same and have the machine carry spare pins, the wrenches to change them, etc.


----------



## northeast

rslifkin said:


> Right... Because if I started breaking shear pins on a Honda I wouldn't also do the same and have the machine carry spare pins, the wrenches to change them, etc.


A little levity sorry. But yeah as I said one 12mm wrench is all you need. But on the HSS1332ATD the auger protection system is amazing it just does not break shear pins. That’s why I am so confident with the bet I proposed the newspaper will break the shear pin on the ariens but the Honda will just shut off. Once the engine is off take out the paper and start it up and keep going. It’s is an awesome feature.


----------



## rslifkin

That feature definitely sounds useful. Realistically, if shear pins are breaking frequently anyway, it's operator error, generally not the machine's fault. The Honda 1332 is definitely a nice machine, but the 928 just strikes me as falling a little short in some ways relative to its price. It's well built, etc. but it's down a good bit on power compared to some of the other 28" options approaching its price. Now if they made a 1328, that would make it a much more fair playing field.


----------



## drmerdp

russ01915 said:


> Honda owners are like Apple owners. They are always trying to rationalize why they spent so much on a product. If your snowblower is doing it's job of cleaning your driveway and walks, then all is good.


lol, that’s pretty funny, there’s some truth to it. 

Snow blower wars are pretty silly, but there is nothing wrong with some discussion. Heck we are a bunch of weirdos on a snowblower forum. :wink2:

Personally I love my Honda snowblowers and iPhone. 

As always, to each their own.


----------



## northeast

rslifkin said:


> That feature definitely sounds useful. Realistically, if shear pins are breaking frequently anyway, it's operator error, generally not the machine's fault. The Honda 1332 is definitely a nice machine, but the 928 just strikes me as falling a little short in some ways relative to its price. It's well built, etc. but it's down a good bit on power compared to some of the other 28" options approaching its price. Now if they made a 1328, that would make it a much more fair playing field.


Yes I do agree that an 11 or 13 on the Honda 28 would be nice, but for residential use the 270 is more than enough imo. The reason I break so many pins is not user error it’s because I am in and out of 40 driveways every storm. I can’t control all the stuff left in driveways and while my contracts stipulate they keep the driveways clear of foreign objects it’s not possible to police. So inevitably I find a newspaper or something else in a driveway or two. So when I switched to the 1332 and I stop breaking pins it was just another reason to love the Honda. I think I broke 2 pins all last winter.


----------



## Mountain Man

drmerdp said:


> lol, that’s pretty funny, there’s some truth to it.
> 
> Snow blower wars are pretty silly, but there is nothing wrong with some discussion. Heck we are a bunch of weirdos on a snowblower forum. :wink2:
> 
> Personally I love my Honda snowblowers and iPhone.
> 
> As always, to each their own.


And im Ariens with a Ruggedized Kyocera ( android) phone.


----------



## hockeyman5150

OK, (hopefully) last question. On the Honda tracked units, I noticed that the skid shoes are mounted on the back of the bucket. I have noticed that due to this on my current HS, I smack my scraper bar in a few places on my driveway that have a bit of a lip to it. Can the shoes (different shoes are ok, I currently use plastic ones) be placed on the sides of the auger housing similar to on the wheeled HSSs or Ariens without re-drilling? I believe this would allow the shoes to lift the unit over the lip (gap/bump/whatever you want to call it) and save wear and tear on the scraper.


----------



## 1132le

hockeyman just so you know here is what northeast said to me seems he talks out of both sides of his mouth as he didnt say the hss928 was a good machine to me


quote
2 years ago I owned an 11/28 pro and a hydro 28 pro both nice machines. I had 22 customers at that time. The 11/28 had 8 years of commercial use on it and it was time to replace it. I bought a Honda 928 and IMO it was a pig. It was slow and clogged so bad I had no choice but to trade it in after two storms


So mr northeast ive never used a honda do i have to when i have your expert use of 1 above
you used a 11528 pro for years and its cant hold a candle to the new machines its 16 ft lbs of torq vs 17 for the sho track or 21 ft lbs for the pro both with auto turn

since he is a homeowner all the ariens machines are far more then capable for his needs
with the 28 sho track being a killer machine for 2099 and under his budget


beware of those that talk out both sides of there mouth


----------



## Cutter

Well I was going to either watch an MMA fight tonight, or fight with the wife....but I think I will stay glued to this thread....it'll be safer than fighting with the wife, and more interesting than the MMA fight.....LOL! Lets face it....Chevy/Ford.....Ford/Chevy.....Import....it will never end. As long as each one is happy with their toys, then that's all that matters.


----------



## Zavie

hockeyman5150, here is a link to armorskids:Honda HS928K1TAS | Snow Blower Skids Hopefully this will help until northeast comes back.
While we are waiting I'll show off my new skids for my Simplicity. Oh and BTW 1132le (if that is your real name) they are made by Ariens and they are sweet. I know, I know you want me to get the snowblower to match. Maybe someday 1132le, just be patient. I've had 2 Toro's, Husqvarna, Honda, Craftsman, and now a Toro single stage and the Simplicity 2 stage.


----------



## hockeyman5150

Thanks, Zavie - Those are nice - I have similar ones on my HS. My question was more specifically whether on the HSS928 the skids can be relocated to side of the auger housing (like yours and most other units) to avoid smacking the scraper bar each time I come across the sidewalk. On the HSS, they are mounted BEHIND the housing, meaning that the scraper bar takes the impact first, as opposed to the skids helping to guide the unit over the obstacle.


----------



## northeast

hockeyman5150 said:


> Thanks, Zavie - Those are nice - I have similar ones on my HS. My question was more specifically whether on the HSS928 the skids can be relocated to side of the auger housing (like yours and most other units) to avoid smacking the scraper bar each time I come across the sidewalk. On the HSS, they are mounted BEHIND the housing, meaning that the scraper bar takes the impact first, as opposed to the skids helping to guide the unit over the obstacle.


Yes the hss bucket is predrilled for side skids I use them on my machines.


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> hockeyman just so you know here is what northeast said to me seems he talks out of both sides of his mouth as he didnt say the hss928 was a good machine to me
> 
> 
> quote
> 2 years ago I owned an 11/28 pro and a hydro 28 pro both nice machines. I had 22 customers at that time. The 11/28 had 8 years of commercial use on it and it was time to replace it. I bought a Honda 928 and IMO it was a pig. It was slow and clogged so bad I had no choice but to trade it in after two storms
> 
> 
> So mr northeast ive never used a honda do i have to when i have your expert use of 1 above
> you used a 11528 pro for years and its cant hold a candle to the new machines its 16 ft lbs of torq vs 17 for the sho track or 21 ft lbs for the pro both with auto turn
> 
> since he is a homeowner all the ariens machines are far more then capable for his needs
> with the 28 sho track being a killer machine for 2099 and under his budget
> 
> 
> beware of those that talk out both sides of there mouth



Yes I absolutely said that and it was. I have also called the 1332 lazy and unmotivated to work. I now call the 1332 a monster that would destroy the hydro 28 in a 200 yard race? I was was trying to explain to 1032le that that was my opinion when I owned it prior to figuring out that these machine were running to lean. Either I failed in explaining this properly. I think the use of the past tense “was” was a dead give away in that sentence. Or there is only a 25 watt light bulb on across the way. Either way it’s not really for me to decide.

Anyway it’s well documented on this forum that both the hss928 and the HSS1332 are drastically different machines if you change out the main jet it is a 6 dollar part. I have used a 928 that was re jetted and it’s a great machine it’s not as fast as the 1332 however I am very demanding of my equipment.

I do believe I owned an 11528 it had a tecumseh 11 horsepower. I also owned the hydro 28 with the polar force 420 both were capable machines but the wheels sucked imo and I have never said different.

My opinion has changed on the 928 it’s my opinion I am allowed to have it and change it. Honda has been running the gx270 on the 28 inch bucket for many years and properly jetted it gets the job done. Looking back the Honda seemed underpowered because it was so capable of pushing through the heavy wet snow. I was never able to push the ariens engines because of the tires.


----------



## northeast

Cutter said:


> Well I was going to either watch an MMA fight tonight, or fight with the wife....but I think I will stay glued to this thread....it'll be safer than fighting with the wife, and more interesting than the MMA fight.....LOL! Lets face it....Chevy/Ford.....Ford/Chevy.....Import....it will never end. As long as each one is happy with their toys, then that's all that matters.


 I would say it’s more like honda vs dodge in 1995. Lol


----------



## northeast

This is a post from another thread.

Originally Posted by northeast View Post
No it’s a good question. My ariens were wheeled machines and they were much much slower in deep heavy snow because the wheels would spin. I had to rock the machines back and forth to get them through the eod crude. With the tracks the Honda moves through it with ease. The 420cc ariens has plenty of power I just could not get the snow into it because of the wheels. The rapid track may be an option, but I like having all the same equipment. So for now I run the 1332s. I made a post inquiring about single stage machines for smaller storms but I don’t think I like the idea.
Quote:
Originally Posted by Freddy Ford View Post
Oh my God, this is so true! Coming from an Ariens HydroPro 28, it was a constant battle to use the machine and I was exhausted every time. With the Honda it is completely effortless! Comparing the Briggs 420cc to the Honda GX390 rejetted, I would say they are the same performance wise (even with the Honda being 32" and the Ariens 28"). I honestly can't tell a difference except that the Honda runs much better and the Briggs was horribly lean (way worse than my GX390 was).
Thanks guys, this makes sense. 

I've only had wheeled machines, I have chains on them. The Ariens with differentials are much less effort to use, since I don't have to drag them around at the end of a pass. But once the snow gets heavy, I have to lock the differential, due to 1-wheel slippage, and then I have to wrestle the machine again, along with still helping to push sometimes (our driveway has an incline). 

Tracks sound really nice, especially if combined with the HSS trigger steering. I do admittedly have some concerns about long-term durability, in the sense that tracks are expensive to replace in the future, if needed. While tires are common and universal. And I don't know how tracks do if things get icy, vs tires with chains. 

I'm hoping to add some weight to my machine in the off-season, preferably at/on the axle, to try and get more grip. It would never be the same as tracks, but maybe I can gain some extra traction.


----------



## northeast

If you want tracks the way to go is the Honda. If you don’t care and just want wheels get the 28 sho put some chains on it and it will be fine. I do think you will be disappointed with the wheels, but is some disappointment worth 1500 bucks to you? I would prefer not being disappointed but its more expensive that way.


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> Yes I absolutely said that and it was. I have also called the 1332 lazy and unmotivated to work. I now call the 1332 a monster that would destroy the hydro 28 in a 200 yard race? I was was trying to explain to 1032le that that was my opinion when I owned it prior to figuring out that these machine were running to lean. Either I failed in explaining this properly. I think the use of the past tense “was” was a dead give away in that sentence. Or there is only a 25 watt light bulb on across the way. Either way it’s not really for me to decide.
> 
> Anyway it’s well documented on this forum that both the hss928 and the HSS1332 are drastically different machines if you change out the main jet it is a 6 dollar part. I have used a 928 that was re jetted and it’s a great machine it’s not as fast as the 1332 however I am very demanding of my equipment.
> 
> I do believe I owned an 11528 it had a tecumseh 11 horsepower. I also owned the hydro 28 with the polar force 420 both were capable machines but the wheels sucked imo and I have never said different.
> 
> My opinion has changed on the 928 it’s my opinion I am allowed to have it and change it. Honda has been running the gx270 on the 28 inch bucket for many years and properly jetted it gets the job done. Looking back the Honda seemed underpowered because it was so capable of pushing through the heavy wet snow. I was never able to push the ariens engines because of the tires.



the only person talking about 1332 is you
the title of the post is ariens pro rapid track or the honda 928
you have no wattage if iam at 25 watts
he said he didnt want to rejet plus the clogging chute lets both the honda out
said he only wanted to spend 2500 max more like 2k so the 1332 was never in the cards yet you are still talking about it smh

yet you just want to go on and on about your 1332 with the rejet being faster then 28 hydro lol

how did that rejetted 1332 3k machine look in the video? that is the 18 hp 26 ft lbs of torq 389cc honda? lol


refer to his tittle for wattage discussions
eom


----------



## northeast

Have I suggested he buy a 1332? You are doing your best to get this man not to buy a Honda why? The Honda is a far superior machine. Yes it’s 270 bucks more then he really wants to spend, but maybe when someone talks about the features and performance of the new Honda he might want to spend $2700. My opinion is he will be unhappy with a hydro 28 because of the wheels. I formed my opinion based on the fact that he has a tracked machine now and my knowledge of how well the track machines work. I have said several times I can’t speak about the rapid tracks I have never used one. 

I learned first hand how much better tracks are in March of 16. Before that I was running Ariens snowblowers a 15 inch snow storm would physically wreck me. The effort it took to move the Ariens machines through that much snow was incredible. We had to rock and push them through the entire first cut, the eod crud, and the sidewalks.. I had 18 customers and it would take us 12 hours to do those 18 driveways, and when we were done we could hardly pick my arms up they were so tired and sore. My business partner was getting ready to quit because not worth the money and believe me we were making good money. I previously stated I bought my first Honda because I physically could not get my hydro 28 to move on a sidewalk. That honda machine shocked us as it walked right through it. Yes it bogged down but I was laughing because I took one hand off the handlebars and rested my other hand on the auger lever. The machine marched ahead through snow that 3 hours earlier proved my hydro pro useless. 

In March of this year we had two storms over 15 inches. We did 40 driveways and we finished those 40 driveways in 11 hours. When we were done my partner and I agreed we could easily do 50 now. We have bought a 3rd machine and we plan on running all 3 machines this winter. We have already signed contracts with four new customers this fall and we expect to be at 50 by the first snow fall. At one stop we have 10 houses right next to each other, with 6 inches of snow we can do those 10 customers in just about an hour thanks to the Honda’s

You are shitting on honda’s Because the jet in the carburetor is too lean. This is an issue Honda can’t control and in the future may be forced to put a larger engine on the 928. While we wait for that to happen all people have to do is change the carburetor jet. It’s 10 minuets of his time and 6 dollars and it brings the performance right back to hs928 standards. With the new features on the hss 928 it’s light years ahead of the hs928 and that machine is loved by those who own them. As for the chute Honda has a replacement chute available. The machine I just bought had the new chute installed before I picked it up. Plus Look at the resale value of a Honda snowblower if the machine has been well cared for they sell for crazy money. 

If we are going to determine which snowblower to buy based on a previous engineering flaw that has been corrected the ariens hydro 28 is out also. The engineers screwed up the design of the chute deflector cable on the early machines Water driped into the cable while we used it and it froze transporting it between customers. This rendered the chute deflector stuck in what ever position I left it in at the last customers house. Let me tell you how annoying that little design flaw was. It’s now fixed just as Honda has fixed the chute.

I owned Ariens snowblowers for 20 years I thought they were amazing until I bought my first Honda. I still think ariens makes a nice snowblower, but the performance and engineering is years behind Honda. So if someone has a budget of $2500 and they are considering the hss928 as the original poster is. The three options he gave us to debate for him were the hydro 28, sho tracks 28, and the HSS928AT. Of those 3 I would buy the Honda for the reasons I stated above and throughout the rest of this post. If you thinks he should buy Ariens snowblower please give an intelligent argument why he should buy an Ariens, I would love to know your reasons why. And before you say the Ariens is cheaper keep in mind he plans on owning it for 20 years. The difference in price is negligible when you consider that fact. 

Just to recap what I perceive are the superior details on the Honda. The Hydrostatic transmission with fingertip steering. A hydro is not offered on the sho 28 tracks. Electric chute controls, battery start, hydraulic bucket tilt allowing you to really scrape the driveway or power into eod crud, ease of changing the shear pins, resale value,and it’s overall superior performance. 


I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> Have I suggested he buy a 1332? You are doing your best to get this man not to buy a Honda why? The Honda is a far nicer machine. Yes it’s 270 bucks more then he really wants to spend, but maybe when someone talks about the features and performance of the new Honda he might want to spend $2700. My opinion is he will be unhappy with a hydro 28 because of the wheels. I formed my opinion based on the fact that he has a tracked machine now and my knowledge of how well the track machines work. I have said several times I can’t speak about the rapid tracks I have never used one.
> 
> I learned first hand how much better tracks are in March of 16. Before that I was running Ariens snowblowers a 15 inch snow storm would physically wreck me. The effort it took to move the Ariens machines through that much snow was incredible. We had to rock and push them through the entire first cut, the eod crud, and the sidewalks.. I had 18 customers and it would take us 12 hours to do those 18 driveways, and when we were done we could hardly pick my arms up they were so tired and sore. My business partner was getting ready to quit because not worth the money and believe me we were making good money. I previously stated I bought my first Honda because I physically could not get my hydro 28 to move on a sidewalk. That machine shocked us it walked right through it. Yes it bogged down but I was laughing because I took one hand off the handlebars and rested my other hand on the auger lever. The machine marched ahead through snow that 3 hours earlier proved my hydro pro useless.
> 
> In March of this year we had two storms over 15 inches. We did 40 driveways and we finished those 40 driveways in 11 hours. When we were done my partner and I agreed we could easily do 50 now. We have bought a 3rd machine and we plan on running all 3 machines this winter. We have already signed contracts with four new customers this fall and we expect to be at 50 by the first snow fall. At one stop we have 10 houses right next to each other, with 6 inches of snow we can do those 10 customers in just about an hour thanks to the Honda’s
> 
> You are shitting on honda’s Because the jet in the carburetor is too lean. This is an issue Honda can’t control and in the future may be forced to put a larger engine on the 928. While we wait for that to happen all people have to do is change the carburetor jet. It’s 10 minuets of their time and 6 dollars and it brings the performance right back to hs928 standards. With the new features on the hss 928 it’s light years ahead of the hs928 and that machine is loved by those who own them. As for the chute Honda has a replacement chute available. The machine I just bought had the new chute installed before I picked it up. Plus Look at the resale value of a Honda snowblower if the machine has been well cared for they sell for crazy money.
> 
> If we are going to determine which snowblower to buy based on a previous engineering flaw that has been corrected the ariens hydro 28 is out also. The engineers screwed up the design of the chute deflector cable on the early machines Water driped into the cable while we used it and it froze transporting it between customers. This rendered the chute deflector stuck in what ever position I left it in at the last customers house. Let me tell you how annoying that little design flaw was. It’s now fixed just as Honda has fixed the chute.
> 
> I owned Ariens snowblowers for 20 years I thought they were amazing until I bought my first Honda. I still think ariens makes a nice snowblower, but the performance and engineering is years behind Honda. So if someone has a budget of $2500 and they are considering the hss928 as the original poster is. The three options he gave us to debate for him were the hydro 28, sho tracks 28, and the HSS928AT. Of those 3 I would buy the Honda for the reasons I stated above and throughout the rest of this post. If you thinks he should buy Ariens snowblower please give an intelligent argument why he should buy an Ariens, I would love to know your reasons why. And before you say the Ariens is cheaper keep in mind he plans on owning it for 20 years. The difference in price is negligible when you consider that fact.
> 
> Just to recap what I perceive are the superior details on the Honda. The Hydrostatic transmission with fingertip steering. A hydro is not offered on the sho 28 tracks. Electric chute controls, battery start, hydraulic bucket tilt allowing you to really scrape the driveway or power into eod crud, ease of changing the shear pins, resale value,and it’s overall superior performance.
> 
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.



Post 39 which is now 27 post ago the op said this (check your wattage its negative now)


So in a replacement, I wanted something larger, 28" seems to be a reasonable spot. I am not a tinkerer, I have a young family, so I am looking for something that I can rely upon with normal maintenance (change oil, lube auger, etc.) So jetting or re-jetting a carb on a new unit is not going to happen. I want this to be an OEM winner. My current HS does get overwhelmed at the EOD/street in front of house by mailbox, so I am hoping that a larger unit will tackle that.


That leaves the the 28 pro for wheels or the 28 track sho
try a 150 watt bulb northeast 

Iam going by HIS wants and NEEDS the best SPECS from the above

its pretty simple
honda doers not meet that


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> Post 39 which is now 27 post ago the op said this (check your wattage its negative now)
> 
> 
> So in a replacement, I wanted something larger, 28" seems to be a reasonable spot. I am not a tinkerer, I have a young family, so I am looking for something that I can rely upon with normal maintenance (change oil, lube auger, etc.) So jetting or re-jetting a carb on a new unit is not going to happen. I want this to be an OEM winner. My current HS does get overwhelmed at the EOD/street in front of house by mailbox, so I am hoping that a larger unit will tackle that.
> 
> 
> That leaves the the 28 pro for wheels or the 28 track sho
> try a 150 watt bulb northeast
> 
> Iam going by HIS wants and NEEDS the best SPECS from the above
> 
> its pretty simple
> honda doers not meet that


You are a bull in a china shop. He wanted information on three machines I provided the man some information to help him make his decision. Is any of the information I have provided false? If the man is willing to do his own oil change he is more then capable of changing the jet. Would you agree with that statement? I would assume he has no clue how simple it is to change because he said he is not a tinkerer. He does not have to be a tinkerer to change it my 7 year old can change the jet on my Honda’s. I am well aware of what he said It’s my opinion if the op researches how to change the jet on the carburetor he may change his mind about doing it. And then he may consider the Honda which is a far superior machine for the reasons I have stated above. Would you like to debate the abilities of the machines or do you want to just jump up and down and call me names.


----------



## northeast

So do we want to discuss the advantages and disadvantages of these machines? 

So far all I hear is what a great bargain the ariens are. The Volkswagen Beetle was a great bargain to, it was a reliable car and it would get you from point a to point b but man did it lack amenities. The ariens are the same imo. 

So let’s debate the 3 machines and why one is better then the other. It will actually help the man decide what he wants to buy, and that’s the point of the thread. 

I will start again with the shear pins. You can’t debate how easy a Honda shear pin is to change. If it breaks it falls away and you put a new bolt tighten the nut down with a 12mm wrench and you are done. Honda designed it so the bolt is captured against the auger so it can’t spin. This allows you to only need one wrench it literally takes 30 seconds and you can do it with your eyes closed. 

The first task of replacing the shear pin on the ariens is to find the dam hole. I need a guy to hold a flashlight for me while I try to line up the auger shaft with the broken pin that’s stuck inside. Then I need a hammer and punch to hammer it out. While you are hammering if you accidentally bump the auger just 1/16 of an inch that pin will not come out. Once you get it out you have to to use two hands with two wrenches to tighten the new one back up. 

When it’s 2 in the morning 5 degrees out and 25 mph winds which would you rather change?

If the mans not a tinkerer score one for Honda!


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> I would say it’s more like honda vs dodge in 1995. Lol



You lose


https://www.google.com/search?ei=D_.....0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i67.OYIx6rq5-7o


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> You lose
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?ei=D_.....0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i67.OYIx6rq5-7o


In 1995 Car and Driver ranked the Porsche 911 first the Acura (Honda) nsx second and the Dodge Viper 4th. The viper was 4th out of 5 cars tested. 

In the second link the author spends a ton of time talking about how unrefined the viper is. Sounds an awful lot like what I have been saying about ariens snowblower.


https://www.caranddriver.com/archiv...4s-porsche-911-turbo-archived-comparison-test

https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/dodge-viper-rt-10-archived-test-review

Now that we have determined Honda made the better car in 1995 let’s get back on topic. Let’s talk snowblowers please. Why should he buy an ariens. He is looking for opinions on which is the best machine to buy. What makes the ariens that machine?


----------



## northeast

How about we do transmissions?

Honda uses a commercial grade hydrostatic transmission that is used in professional deck mowers. The biggest killer of hydro transmissions is heat and given the weather conditions we run these in heat should never be an issue. So it should be reliable for years and years I bet 20 plus years.

Having a hydro transmission on a tracked machine is a dream. You can seamlessly move from forward to reverse back to forward without ever letting go of the drive lever. Once I engage my augers and drive system my right hand rests on the control panel. I can reverse direct or adjust the chute with ease never stopping. 

Ariens sho has a “Disc-O-Matic” that even sounds straight out of 1953. I believe once you run a hydro you would never want a disc transmission again.

I would say advantage Honda again!


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> In 1995 Car and Driver ranked the Porsche 911 first the Acura (Honda) nsx second and the Dodge Viper 4th. The viper was 4th out of 5 cars tested.
> 
> In the second link the author spends a ton of time talking about how unrefined the viper is. Sounds an awful lot like what I have been saying about ariens snowblower.
> 
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/archiv...4s-porsche-911-turbo-archived-comparison-test
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/dodge-viper-rt-10-archived-test-review
> 
> Now that we have determined Honda made the better car in 1995 let’s get back on topic. Let’s talk snowblowers please. Why should he buy an ariens. He is looking for opinions on which is the best machine to buy. What makes the ariens that machine?





viper 61k 2nd fastest2nd quickest 4th best brakes 2nd in skid spunds amazing interior not so nice lol
porsche turbo 106k a lil quicker about the same brakes and skid pad
ferrairi 128k not as quick worse skid pad 

acura 85k slowest car by alot tied for worse skid pad braked ok sounds like a sewing machine 13.8 quarter mile for 86k porsche 12.3 viper 12.8 ferriari lotus 13.0 every 1/10 in a drag race 1 car length so in quarter mile it loses to the porsche by 15 lol the viper 10 the others 8 cars lol lowest top speed
they were a pos and ugly too but they had pretty seats lol


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> viper 61k 2nd fastest2nd quickest 4th best brakes 2nd in skid spunds amazing interior not so nice lol
> porsche turbo 106k a lil quicker about the same brakes and skid pad
> ferrairi 128k not as quick worse skid pad
> 
> acura 85k slowest car by alot tied for worse skid pad braked ok sounds like a sewing machine 13.8 quarter mile for 86k porsche 12.3 viper 12.8 ferriari lotus 13.0 every 1/10 in a drag race 1 car length so in quarter mile it loses to the porsche by 15 lol the viper 10 the others 8 cars lol lowest top speed
> they were a pos and ugly too but they had pretty seats lol


Originally engineered to be a performance car, the Viper contained no exterior-mounted door handles or key cylinders and no air conditioning (however, this was added as an option in later models, and climate controls featured a "snowflake" icon, which indicated a potential setting for the A/C). The roof was made from canvas, and the windows were made from vinyl and used zippers to open and close, much like the Jeep Wrangler.

Plastic windows, no air conditioning, and a canvas roof. Not to mention scorching heat inside because of the side mounted exhaust. The floor gets so hot you have to wear shoes, and the exhaust note is barbaric. The engineers could not get the exhaust tuning right so it sounds terrible.

If you got off your soapbox and read the articles you would know the NSX is far better received with the authors at Car and Driver. Have you ever driven in a 95 viper? I have not but from all I have read over the years it border lines on an obnoxious experience. I understand from reading you want out of it after 10 minuets. Sounds like my ariens I was done with it after 10 minuets. 

Stop deflecting please Let’s get back to the snowblowers.


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> If you got off your soapbox and read the articles you would know the NSX is far better received with the authors at Car and Driver. Have you ever driven in a 95 viper? I have not but from all I read it boarder lines on an obnoxious experience. I understand from reading you want out after 10 minuets.
> 
> Stop deflecting please Let’s get back to the snowblowers please.



the snowblower debate was over 25 post ago for everyone except you lol


the acura was the worst performace car of the 5 by alot 13.8 in the quarter just a lil quicker then a camaro ss lol for 86k
at 61k the viper was also the best bang for the buck by alot its a raw machine a drivers car it does not cost 90k or 120k hello knock knock anybody home
what it does do sound the best very quick hi top end good skid pad look nice thats what a perf car is suppose to do not sound like a sewing machin and have nice pretty seats
Hey man do you want to race that nsx no man i have to clean my pretty seats
could be the slowest perf car of all time for 88k


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> the snowblower debate was over 25 post ago for everyone except you lol
> 
> 
> the acura was the worst performace car of the 5 by alot 13.8 in the quarter just a lil quicker then a camaro ss lol for 86k
> at 61k the viper was also the best bang for the buck by alot its a raw machine a drivers car it does not cost 90k or 120k hello knock knock anybody home
> what it does do sound the best very quick hi top end good skid pad look nice thats what a perf car is suppose to do not sound like a sewing machin and have nice pretty seats
> Hey man do you want to race that nsx no man i have to clean my pretty seats
> could be the slowest perf car of all time for 88k


This must be the perfect car then. It beats the Viper easily on the track, It’s extremely quick, it’s the ultimate drivers car and it’s comparably cheap. Those are your the things that make a great car in your opinion right
Realistically the viper is no more a usable car the this go kart. 

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&age=1186645052&fr2=p:s,v:v&fr=yfp-hrtab&tt=b


----------



## 1132le

northeast said:


> This must be the perfect car then. It beats the Viper easily on the track, It’s extremely quick, it’s the ultimate drivers car and it’s comparably cheap. Those are your the things that make a great car in your opinion right
> Realistically the viper is no more a usable car the this go kart.
> 
> https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...&age=1186645052&fr2=p:s,v:v&fr=yfp-hrtab&tt=b





northeast said:


> This must be the perfect car then
> psst thats not a car hello mcfly
> [email protected] game set match


----------



## northeast

1132le said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> This must be the perfect car then
> psst thats not a car hello mcfly
> [email protected] game set match
> 
> 
> 
> car
> /kär/
> noun
> 1.
> a road vehicle, typically with four wheels, powered by an internal combustion engine and able to carry a small number of people:
> 
> The only talking points you used to prove how great a viper is it’s performance numbers. So if that’s the only thing that makes a car great then the go kart is the best.
> 
> A car is so much more then its performance numbers, who wants to spend 4 hours driving through Vermont in a 1995 viper? How about taking a trip up the coast of Maine? By the time you got where you were going you would need a shower, change of clothes and an IV. It’s just about universally accepted that the Dodge Viper sucks at anything but driving around on a race track. The car was absolutely miserable to drive for any length of time.
Click to expand...


----------



## northeast

The 1995 Dodge Viper was a race car, race cars are miserable to drive! The ride literally punishes you and your passenger and that’s on a smooth racetrack. Putting one on public road is even more punishing.

Sports cars have always meant performance – lots of braking, acceleration and handling wrapped up in a swoopy 2-seater body. But until the Acura NSX came along, no sports car had ever offered such a finely honed balance of all the widely varying parameters of performance, and done so in such a civilized and intelligent fashion.
There are those, in fact, who argue that the NSX is the best sports car the world has ever produced. Not the most powerful, though its power-to-weight ratio places it within the realm of supercars. Not the fastest, though its top speed capability is almost triple most state speed limits. But the best.
And although opinions will obviously vary, there can be no doubt about the NSX’s wonderful blend of refinement, performance and all-around brilliance.

Summary
There are sports cars that are more powerful and faster than the Acura NSX, with some sporting a lower price tag. And some critics have said the NSX’s styling doesn’t have the drop-dead looks of a Ferrari, although the NSX was clearly inspired by that car and is far less expensive.
But there are no sports cars that approach the NSX in its superb blend of performance, handling, civility and driving savvy. In this respect, the car is simply impeccable.
Buying a sports car is a very personal thing. There are all sorts of perfectly good reasons why a particular car will appeal to a buyer. In those subjective areas, the NSX might not equal a Porsche, Ferrari or even a Corvette. But on the overall excellence of the driving experience, none of the others can match the NSX.

This is an article from 1995.

I will take the civilized intelligent car any day. The viper does not even get a mention when comparing the best sports cars of that year. It was a relic the first day it rolled off the assembly line.


----------



## Mavaholic

I am really sure the OP cares about the Acura vs Viper discussion or the rest of us for that matter. Here's a clue... when you have a page of your own comments with no general snowblower replies in a general snowblower forum it has fallen off the rails. How about taking it to an off topic section and see if anyone cares there? 



and to make this a snowblower reply to the OP... 



Currently, I have an Ariens Pro 28 and plow a long wide recycled concrete driveway/ road in WI and haven't broken a shear pin on it or any snowblower for that matter. Sure, I could have it happen tomorrow, who knows. What I do know is if I am breaking them on regular basis, I would start rethinking how I am using my equipment.


----------



## northeast

Mavaholic said:


> I am really sure the OP cares about the Acura vs Viper discussion or the rest of us for that matter. Here's a clue... when you have a page of your own comments with no general snowblower replies in a general snowblower forum it has fallen off the rails. How about taking it to an off topic section and see if anyone cares there?
> 
> 
> 
> and to make this a snowblower reply to the OP...
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, I have an Ariens Pro 28 and plow a long wide recycled concrete driveway/ road in WI and haven't broken a shear pin on it or any snowblower for that matter. Sure, I could have it happen tomorrow, who knows. What I do know is if I am breaking them on regular basis, I would start rethinking how I am using my equipment.


I agree about the post falling off topic I have said it at least 3 times. I have also given my real life experiences with why the Honda is a much better machine. I will gladly discuss those reasons with anyone. I will say it again the ariens are nice machines but it’s a distant second to the Honda’s.


1032le I started a Viper vs NSX thread in the general forum. Let’s continue this discussion over there.


----------



## northeast

Honda’s warranty 3 years for all users including commercial use.

Ariens warranty 3 years residential use 1 year for commercial for the hydro 28.

For the sho it’s 3 years and 90 days.

I guess ariens is not to confident in the quality of their machines.


----------



## Setdahook

I joined a couple days ago thinking this was a great forum and decent topics. This battle of stupidity has almost changed my mind also I now think my brand new pro 28 must be a piece of crap maybe I should have driven to Canada and got a yahmaha.......


----------



## Zavie

northeast said:


> Honda’s warranty 3 years for all users including commercial use.
> 
> Ariens warranty 3 years residential use 1 year for commercial for the hydro 28.
> 
> For the sho it’s 3 years and 90 days.
> 
> I guess ariens is not to confident in the quality of their machines.


What's nice about the Ariens residential warranty is you can extend it out, ($99) for an additional 2 years for a total of 5 years. 
The Honda warranty is transferable to subsequent owners while the Ariens is only for the original purchaser.


----------



## obionekenobi

I own an Ariens Deluxe 24 and after using it for a few years my only regret is that I didn't get a track machine with a hydrostatic transmission. After getting stuck at the end of my driveway and having to lift up the back tires to get the machine moving or dealing with the bucket riding up in a big snowbank I realized the benefit of a track machine. In addition I like being able to adjust the speed of the machine without having to stop to change the gear selector, this is a major benefit of a hydrostatic transmission over a friction disk. I thought a track machine was overkill for my residential driveway and maybe it is but I still wish I had one. I would say spend the money on the Honda and get a new jet for the carb. Those are amazing machines. 

P.S. Honda (Acura) made a much better car in 1995. The NSX was light-years ahead of the Dodge viper that was a deathtrap. No comparison between the cars.


----------



## Zavie

obionekenobi said:


> I own an Ariens Deluxe 24 and after using it for a few years my only regret is that I didn't get a track machine with a hydrostatic transmission. After getting stuck at the end of my driveway and having to lift up the back tires to get the machine moving or dealing with the bucket riding up in a big snowbank I realized the benefit of a track machine. In addition I like being able to adjust the speed of the machine without having to stop to change the gear selector, this is a major benefit of a hydrostatic transmission over a friction disk. I thought a track machine was overkill for my residential driveway and maybe it is but I still wish I had one. I would say spend the money on the Honda and get a new jet for the carb. Those are amazing machines.
> 
> P.S. Honda (Acura) made a much better car in 1995. The NSX was light-years ahead of the Dodge viper that was a deathtrap. No comparison between the cars.


Why did you originally go for the Deluxe 24 over the track hydro?


----------



## obionekenobi

It was purely cost, I have mostly Honda power equipment and Honda vehicles so I am a big fan of their stuff but at the time I was not willing to spend 2k + on a snowblower. I am happy with the Deluxe 24 it is a really nice machine but if I was to do it over or down the road replace it I would get a track driven Honda for sure or maybe the Ariens Hydro track model but Ariens offers less options for machines with a hydro and tracks.


----------



## northeast

Setdahook said:


> I joined a couple days ago thinking this was a great forum and decent topics. This battle of stupidity has almost changed my mind also I now think my brand new pro 28 must be a piece of crap maybe I should have driven to Canada and got a yahmaha.......


Your pro 28 is a nice machine it will serve you well. The debate is about buying an Ariens or Honda. If you can justify spending the extra money the Honda is a far nicer machine it’s not even debatable. I guess if someone is willing to argue a 95 viper is a better car then a 95 NSX they will argue anything. I say water is wet what do you say 1032le?


----------



## obionekenobi

Setdahook said:


> I joined a couple days ago thinking this was a great forum and decent topics. This battle of stupidity has almost changed my mind also I now think my brand new pro 28 must be a piece of crap maybe I should have driven to Canada and got a yahmaha.......


Is this just sarcasm or do you really have things you dislike enough about the Pro 28 to think it's crap? I know people really like the Honda machines and Yamaha machines on here and I can totally understand why. After all I own plenty of Honda products and understand they are very high quality. I have also been very happy with my Ariens Deluxe machine.


----------



## hockeyman5150

OK Guys - 
Here is the final decision :grin:. After all of the Ariens v Honda v Dodge v Acura, and HP & cc & track & size & RPM & wheel & auger & chute & impeller diameter & turning & tranny and color comparisons :nerd:...The winner is the HSS928AT! :blowerhug:. I will be placing my order tomorrow. My reasoning is as follows: 



First, I have been a long-time Honda owner, and LOVE the way the old tracked unit operates, so I am looking forward to that performance, just more of it with a 28" unit. I'm very confident that this unit will do the job for me. Most of our snow comes a few inches at a time, which suits this unit, and for the big dumps, I know it will handle those too. 
Second, after I decided that I would never have been happy with wheels after enjoying the Honda tracks keeping the auger housing firmly planted on the ground as much as I have, I ruled out the (wheeled) Ariens Pro 28. 
Next, it was down to the RapidTrak models (Pro & Plat SHO), which I thought were super interesting on paper...I even considered jumping up to the Pro 28 Hydro RapidTrak. However, after playing with the RT system in a few dealers, a few things (flaws) were obvious to me: First, with this setup, there is no adjustment for the housing height - the RT keeps the bucket planted down, with no flexibility to clear a grassy or (as far as I can tell) gravel surface. The infinite height adjustment on the Honda enables much flexibility in this area. Second, on the RT units, turning in track mode is a bear, no two ways about it - The HSS is extremely maneuverable, with the trigger steering. This is a plus for me, in the event that my wife (who works from home) uses the unit, it is easily maneuverable. 
Lastly, I cannot deny the Honda reputation, as evidenced by the nearly 30 year-old HS55 sitting in my garage right now. I have complete peace of mind with that power plant, even if it is not the 420cc behemoth that the Ariens Pro offers - I did for a moment consider the HSS1332, as it was only $450 difference, but 32" is way more width than I need to store and maneuver around cars in the garage.
I did write to Honda with respect to the chute clog issue, and they were kind enough to provide me with serial numbers that have been produced with the corrected chute, so I will try to score one of those. If not, and I run into issues, I will address it in spring. Finally, I plan to add some side skids to this unit to preserve the auger housing - I believe that my current poly skids from my HS55 will work - I just need to obtain a new set of bolts and nuts - does anyone know what the specs for this hardware is?

Last question (for now): What should I sell my old HS55 for? Again, it runs fine (1 pull), but has issues with the sub-transmission and the drive clutch.

Finally, I want to truly thank all of you :bowing: who have respectfully provided your experiences and mechanical knowledge specific to the machines being discussed and my situation. I cannot say enough for not only the number of responses and opinions (and entertainment at times! :wink2 I really did receive a wealth of information from the group- more so than any other postings I have participated in on the Internet (that's saying a lot, as I work in technology.) Thank you everyone!


----------



## SnowCat in Bend

hockeyman5150 said:


> OK Guys -
> Here is the final decision :grin:. After all of the Ariens v Honda v Dodge v Acura, and HP & cc & track & size & RPM & wheel & auger & chute & impeller diameter & turning & tranny and color comparisons :nerd:...The winner is the HSS928AT! :blowerhug:. I will be placing my order tomorrow. My reasoning is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I have been a long-time Honda owner, and LOVE the way the old tracked unit operates, so I am looking forward to that performance, just more of it with a 28" unit. I'm very confident that this unit will do the job for me. Most of our snow comes a few inches at a time, which suits this unit, and for the big dumps, I know it will handle those too.
> Second, after I decided that I would never have been happy with wheels after enjoying the Honda tracks keeping the auger housing firmly planted on the ground as much as I have, I ruled out the (wheeled) Ariens Pro 28.
> Next, it was down to the RapidTrak models (Pro & Plat SHO), which I thought were super interesting on paper...I even considered jumping up to the Pro 28 Hydro RapidTrak. However, after playing with the RT system in a few dealers, a few things (flaws) were obvious to me: First, with this setup, there is no adjustment for the housing height - the RT keeps the bucket planted down, with no flexibility to clear a grassy or (as far as I can tell) gravel surface. The infinite height adjustment on the Honda enables much flexibility in this area. Second, on the RT units, turning in track mode is a bear, no two ways about it - The HSS is extremely maneuverable, with the trigger steering. This is a plus for me, in the event that my wife (who works from home) uses the unit, it is easily maneuverable.
> Lastly, I cannot deny the Honda reputation, as evidenced by the nearly 30 year-old HS55 sitting in my garage right now. I have complete peace of mind with that power plant, even if it is not the 420cc behemoth that the Ariens Pro offers - I did for a moment consider the HSS1332, as it was only $450 difference, but 32" is way more width than I need to store and maneuver around cars in the garage.
> I did write to Honda with respect to the chute clog issue, and they were kind enough to provide me with serial numbers that have been produced with the corrected chute, so I will try to score one of those. If not, and I run into issues, I will address it in spring. Finally, I plan to add some side skids to this unit to preserve the auger housing - I believe that my current poly skids from my HS55 will work - I just need to obtain a new set of bolts and nuts - does anyone know what the specs for this hardware is?
> 
> Last question (for now): What should I sell my old HS55 for? Again, it runs fine (1 pull), but has issues with the sub-transmission and the drive clutch.
> 
> Finally, I want to truly thank all of you :bowing: who have respectfully provided your experiences and mechanical knowledge specific to the machines being discussed and my situation. I cannot say enough for not only the number of responses and opinions (and entertainment at times! :wink2 I really did receive a wealth of information from the group- more so than any other postings I have participated in on the Internet (that's saying a lot, as I work in technology.) Thank you everyone!



Have you thought about keeping the old HS55 just in case the new HSS928 has the clogging problem?

It could be a long wait until Spring arrives.


----------



## northeast

hockeyman5150 said:


> OK Guys -
> Here is the final decision :grin:. After all of the Ariens v Honda v Dodge v Acura, and HP & cc & track & size & RPM & wheel & auger & chute & impeller diameter & turning & tranny and color comparisons :nerd:...The winner is the HSS928AT! :blowerhug:. I will be placing my order tomorrow. My reasoning is as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> First, I have been a long-time Honda owner, and LOVE the way the old tracked unit operates, so I am looking forward to that performance, just more of it with a 28" unit. I'm very confident that this unit will do the job for me. Most of our snow comes a few inches at a time, which suits this unit, and for the big dumps, I know it will handle those too.
> Second, after I decided that I would never have been happy with wheels after enjoying the Honda tracks keeping the auger housing firmly planted on the ground as much as I have, I ruled out the (wheeled) Ariens Pro 28.
> Next, it was down to the RapidTrak models (Pro & Plat SHO), which I thought were super interesting on paper...I even considered jumping up to the Pro 28 Hydro RapidTrak. However, after playing with the RT system in a few dealers, a few things (flaws) were obvious to me: First, with this setup, there is no adjustment for the housing height - the RT keeps the bucket planted down, with no flexibility to clear a grassy or (as far as I can tell) gravel surface. The infinite height adjustment on the Honda enables much flexibility in this area. Second, on the RT units, turning in track mode is a bear, no two ways about it - The HSS is extremely maneuverable, with the trigger steering. This is a plus for me, in the event that my wife (who works from home) uses the unit, it is easily maneuverable.
> Lastly, I cannot deny the Honda reputation, as evidenced by the nearly 30 year-old HS55 sitting in my garage right now. I have complete peace of mind with that power plant, even if it is not the 420cc behemoth that the Ariens Pro offers - I did for a moment consider the HSS1332, as it was only $450 difference, but 32" is way more width than I need to store and maneuver around cars in the garage.
> I did write to Honda with respect to the chute clog issue, and they were kind enough to provide me with serial numbers that have been produced with the corrected chute, so I will try to score one of those. If not, and I run into issues, I will address it in spring. Finally, I plan to add some side skids to this unit to preserve the auger housing - I believe that my current poly skids from my HS55 will work - I just need to obtain a new set of bolts and nuts - does anyone know what the specs for this hardware is?
> 
> Last question (for now): What should I sell my old HS55 for? Again, it runs fine (1 pull), but has issues with the sub-transmission and the drive clutch.
> 
> Finally, I want to truly thank all of you :bowing: who have respectfully provided your experiences and mechanical knowledge specific to the machines being discussed and my situation. I cannot say enough for not only the number of responses and opinions (and entertainment at times! :wink2 I really did receive a wealth of information from the group- more so than any other postings I have participated in on the Internet (that's saying a lot, as I work in technology.) Thank you everyone!


Be honest the Acura vs dodge argument sealed the deal. 


Congratulations I think you will love the machine.

I highly recommend you buy a jet for the carburetor and change it out, honestly it will take you ten minutes. These engine all had larger jets in them is the older blowers. It will not harm your engine and the performance gains are significant. If it does not have the new chute have your dealer install it before you take it home.


----------



## russ01915

All these posts about comparing one blower to another is a waste of time. There is enough information on this site as well as many others for them to make an informed decision. At the least, there should be a special forum for comparisons.


----------



## Lunta

russ01915 said:


> All these posts about comparing one blower to another is a waste of time. There is enough information on this site as well as many others for them to make an informed decision.At the least, there should be a special forum for comparisons.


Your comment is one which comes up on lots of specialist forums, but I disagree with the view. Here's why:

1. Newcomers don't necessarily find it easy to search forums and find the info they need. 
2. New models arrive on the market, other models get tweaks and adjustments.
3. The individual experiences of users are ever expanding. Existing users get to know their machines better, some users change their machines, and future snowblower users are born every day.
4. Collecting this newest information is useful for potential buyers. It is often also an interesting read for others, including me


----------



## hockeyman5150

northeast said:


> Be honest the Acura vs dodge argument sealed the deal.
> 
> 
> Congratulations I think you will love the machine.
> 
> I highly recommend you buy a jet for the carburetor and change it out, honestly it will take you ten minutes. These engine all had larger jets in them is the older blowers. It will not harm your engine and the performance gains are significant. If it does not have the new chute have your dealer install it before you take it home.


Hey NE -
...And I have owned an Acura TSX previously, as well, best car I have ever owned. As for the jet, I am keeping that in the back of my mind for now, I will see how the unit performs and then decide whether to swap the jet. I appreciate your recommendation. For the GX270 on the HSS, what size do you recommend?


----------



## LDRider

Congrats. on the new machine and the very best of luck with it. I think it will serve you well and I believe you will find it hugely improved, at least regarding user comforts and accommodations, over your older Honda blower.

I have a HS928 (tracked) that I have learned to hate- it is a great snowblower but it is simply not 'human friendly'. The bars are too low (even after raising them 2" with an aftermarket kit), it is far too difficult to turn, especially a 180 turn, the bucket height has three settings, at least for me: Too high, Too low and Much Too low. On top of that, I have a pretty beat-up gravel driveway and a wife who thinks all rocks over 3" in diameter are natural border materials and should edge EVERYTHING and so I buy and use shear pins (bolts on the Honda actually) by the hundred. No typo, no joke: by the 100, bolts and nuts. So beyond which snowblower works in deeper snow, how far it throws and all the other arguments, I went looking for the machine I believed would be easiest for a human (specifically me) to own, use and maintain. 

All of that said, I believe Honda addressed each and every single one of my issues with their machines, especially the 1332 with the auger protection system. The only exception <may> be the bar height which is still a bit low though much better on the newer models. 

So I bought a 1332 ATD, the only one marketed in the US with the electronic / mechanical auger protection system. I would have preferred the smaller 928 but that machine is not available with the electronic APS here in the US..... although it is in Canada (what is up with that?). I believe this machine will serve me the best in regard to IT doing virtually all of the work and ME not having to horse the machine around or 'coax' it to blow snow under most, hopefully all, circumstances. 

Honda also has the added advantage that it is the only snowblower that uses a Honda engine- quiet, smooth, rugged, and IMO, wonderful small engines. Nothing wrong with a B&S but IMO they do not compare with a similarly sized Honda engine. I also have an Ariens wood splitter that uses a Subaru engine and I would rate it about 1/2 way in-between a B&S and a Honda; better than the B&S (smoother, quieter, more fuel efficient, easier to start and run) but not as nice as a Honda. And the engine is much better integrated into the overall snowblower than they are on most or all other models; on a Honda, all the controls are at the operator's panel (with the single exception of the fuel shut off but that is not really an operating control) whereas most other machines have the primer / choke / throttle on the engine itself, or at least some of those controls. 

As to value, well now the game is afoot to see how long I live and whether I can reduce the expense of the Honda over enough years that it is a decent value. But I ain't bankin' on it, what with all this gray hair.....  If I live and can use the blower for 20 or so years, then the per year cost difference between this machine and a less expensive model (I was eye-balling a Toro with the independent wheel clutches to turn, and planned on using chains and weights with it) small enough that it is not a big deal. But if I only end up using it for, say, three years, then my yearly cost will be tremendous. 

BTW, I have found the rear bucked mounted skids work pretty poorly overall and have always used side skids (aftermarket) on all of my snowblowers. I already have a set of Armor skids to mount to the 1332 when it is delivered early next week.

Brian



hockeyman5150 said:


> OK Guys -
> Here is the final decision :grin:. After all of the Ariens v Honda v Dodge v Acura, and HP & cc & track & size & RPM & wheel & auger & chute & impeller diameter & turning & tranny and color comparisons :nerd:...The winner is the HSS928AT! :blowerhug:. I will be placing my order tomorrow. My reasoning is as follows:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Thank you everyone!


----------



## northeast

russ01915 said:


> All these posts about comparing one blower to another is a waste of time. There is enough information on this site as well as many others for them to make an informed decision. At the least, there should be a special forum for comparisons.


Who’s time is being wasted? If you don’t want to read it don’t, But others may find it entertaining!


----------



## GoBlowSnow

So.. let's lay it all out. How is a Honda snowblower superior? Keep in mind this is a Snowblower not a 1993 Honda Accord or Civic (which no doubt had very good reliability back in the day)


----------



## northeast

hockeyman5150 said:


> Hey NE -
> ...And I have owned an Acura TSX previously, as well, best car I have ever owned. As for the jet, I am keeping that in the back of my mind for now, I will see how the unit performs and then decide whether to swap the jet. I appreciate your recommendation. For the GX270 on the HSS, what size do you recommend?


I owned a prelude and loved it.

As far as jets go the 92 looks right. That’s what Honda used before they had to make nice with the epa.

GX240 HS828K0 (1991-1998)
GX270 HS928K0 (1998-2011?)
# 88 (0.88 mm, .0346") | 99101-ZF5-0880 | HS828
# 90 (0.90 mm, .0354") | 99101-ZF5-0900 | HS828
# 92 (0.92 mm, .0362") | 99101-ZF5-0920 | HS828, HS928 (Stock)


GX270 HS928K1 (2011-2015)
GX270 HSS928 (2015 >)
# 80 (0.80 mm, .0307") | 99101-ZH8-0800 | HSS928A
# 82 (0.82 mm, .0323") | 99101-ZH8-0820 | HSS928A
# 85 (0.85 mm, .0335") | 99101-ZH8-0850 | HS928K1, HSS928A (Stock)


----------



## Mountain Man

LDRider said:


> Congrats. on the new machine and the very best of luck with it. I think it will serve you well and I believe you will find it hugely improved, at least regarding user comforts and accommodations, over your older Honda blower.
> 
> I have a HS928 (tracked) that I have learned to hate- it is a great snowblower but it is simply not 'human friendly'. The bars are too low (even after raising them 2" with an aftermarket kit), it is far too difficult to turn, especially a 180 turn, the bucket height has three settings, at least for me: Too high, Too low and Much Too low. On top of that, I have a pretty beat-up gravel driveway and a wife who thinks all rocks over 3" in diameter are natural border materials and should edge EVERYTHING and so I buy and use shear pins (bolts on the Honda actually) by the hundred. No typo, no joke: by the 100, bolts and nuts. So beyond which snowblower works in deeper snow, how far it throws and all the other arguments, I went looking for the machine I believed would be easiest for a human (specifically me) to own, use and maintain.
> 
> All of that said, I believe Honda addressed each and every single one of my issues with their machines, especially the 1332 with the auger protection system. The only exception <may> be the bar height which is still a bit low though much better on the newer models.
> 
> So I bought a 1332 ATD, the only one marketed in the US with the electronic / mechanical auger protection system. I would have preferred the smaller 928 but that machine is not available with the electronic APS here in the US..... although it is in Canada (what is up with that?). I believe this machine will serve me the best in regard to IT doing virtually all of the work and ME not having to horse the machine around or 'coax' it to blow snow under most, hopefully all, circumstances.
> 
> Honda also has the added advantage that it is the only snowblower that uses a Honda engine- quiet, smooth, rugged, and IMO, wonderful small engines. Nothing wrong with a B&S but IMO they do not compare with a similarly sized Honda engine. I also have an Ariens wood splitter that uses a Subaru engine and I would rate it about 1/2 way in-between a B&S and a Honda; better than the B&S (smoother, quieter, more fuel efficient, easier to start and run) but not as nice as a Honda. And the engine is much better integrated into the overall snowblower than they are on most or all other models; on a Honda, all the controls are at the operator's panel (with the single exception of the fuel shut off but that is not really an operating control) whereas most other machines have the primer / choke / throttle on the engine itself, or at least some of those controls.
> 
> As to value, well now the game is afoot to see how long I live and whether I can reduce the expense of the Honda over enough years that it is a decent value. But I ain't bankin' on it, what with all this gray hair.....  If I live and can use the blower for 20 or so years, then the per year cost difference between this machine and a less expensive model (I was eye-balling a Toro with the independent wheel clutches to turn, and planned on using chains and weights with it) small enough that it is not a big deal. But if I only end up using it for, say, three years, then my yearly cost will be tremendous.
> 
> BTW, I have found the rear bucked mounted skids work pretty poorly overall and have always used side skids (aftermarket) on all of my snowblowers. I already have a set of Armor skids to mount to the 1332 when it is delivered early next week.
> 
> Brian


Great points ! But as adressing all issues, i still dont get why they dont offer factory heated grips ?


----------



## Zavie

Mountain Man said:


> Great points ! But as adressing all issues, i still dont get why they dont offer factory heated grips ?


My guess is that with the lighting and electric chute and electric deflector motors they would have to increase the output from the electrical system to run the heated grips. It all adds up to increase MSRP more than Honda wanted it to be.


----------



## northeast

Mountain Man said:


> Great points ! But as adressing all issues, i still dont get why they dont offer factory heated grips ?


Because you are not out there long enough to need them!


----------



## Mountain Man

northeast said:


> Because you are not out there long enough to need them!


Wrong ! If we have a decent storm, helping neibors, i can be outside for 2 hours or more. Im not clearing a 15×30 parking space.


----------



## northeast

GoBlowSnow said:


> So.. let's lay it all out. How is a Honda snowblower superior? Keep in mind this is a Snowblower not a 1993 Honda Accord or Civic (which no doubt had very good reliability back in the day)


1, Electric chute control.
2, auger protection system.
3, Ease of changing shear pins.
4, hydraulic bucket height control.
5, finger tip turning.
6, battery start.
7, 2x faster at moving snow 10x less effort to use.
8, the articulation of the discharge chute.
9, gx engine.
10, hydrostatic transmission.
11, 3 year transferable warranty for all users including commercial use.
12, easy access to all controls while operating including choke and engine speed lever.
13, The overall quality and thought put into building it. The Honda honestly is years ahead of Ariens. 
14, resale value 
15, it’s red.


----------



## Mountain Man

Zavie said:


> My guess is that with the lighting and electric chute and electric deflector motors they would have to increase the output from the electrical system to run the heated grips. It all adds up to increase MSRP more than Honda wanted it to be.


Previouse generation only had the light. If they were adding all the extra electrical stuff, they should have added the grips, and sized electrical systm apropriatly.


----------



## northeast

Mountain Man said:


> Wrong ! If we have a decent storm, helping neibors, i can be outside for 2 hours or more. Im not clearing a 15×30 parking space.


I was being facetious. It is probably the only thing most people wish Honda had on their machines.


----------



## Mountain Man

northeast said:


> I was being facetious. It is probably the only thing most people wish Honda had on their machines.



Got it.


----------



## Zavie

At some point back in the old timey days of the forum when [email protected] still posted, Robert was asked about heated grips on the new model. I think this was a few years ago when he was able to "leak" details about the new HSS928. Robert said something like "we had to stop somewhere" as far as what features they were going to be able to offer. I took that as the development team had to meet a budget for the cost of the machine to make it competitive. I don't think the electrical system is capable of running heated grips. If it was I think they would be offered as an option. It's kind of crazy when you think that the snowblower division could reach out to the Honda motorcycle or ATV division's and probably use their heated grip technology in a cost effective way. 
My pie in the sky want list would be heated (variable temp) grips, TPMS for the tires (tire models only), oil temp, hour meter, oil pressure, engine rpm, impeller and auger rpm's, hydro fluid temp and pressure, outside ambient temp. All this info would be sent Bluetooth to my phone.


----------



## YSHSfan

The charge coils on the HSS engines are pretty powerful, they can definitely run more accessories including hand warmers.


----------



## Zavie

Just go out to your barn and take a look at the Honda Rancher 420AT that we all own, (I wish lol) OMG heated grips, let's ride boys!:grin:


----------



## Zavie

YSHSfan said:


> The charge coils on the HSS engines are pretty powerful, they can definitely run more accessories including hand warmers.


Can they run all the other stuff I want? PS, I also want the ATV!


----------



## Zavie

YSHSfan said:


> The charge coils on the HSS engines are pretty powerful, they can definitely run more accessories including hand warmers.


Then if that's the case it's a shame Honda does not offer them. With the Honda motorcycle and ATV division's offering them how crazy not to offer them as an option.


----------



## YSHSfan

Zavie said:


> Then if that's the case it's a shame Honda does not offer them. With the Honda motorcycle and ATV division's offering them how crazy not to offer them as an option.


as you suggested prior. They had to stop at some point on accessories to keep the price competitive. That’s what I think.


----------



## rslifkin

Realistically, pretty much any of the well known brands high end machines are well built and good machines. At some point it just comes down to what you want to spend and which one you like better. And sometimes, how willing to modify things you are. Hence how I ended up doing a battery start conversion on a Pro 28. It was everything else I wanted (no real need for tracks, just well built and lots of power). In my case, the Honda 928 was short on power compared to my other options and I'd have to do some work to add heated grips. The 1332 is track only and too expensive.


----------



## tabora

You want grips on your HSS? Get these:


----------



## northeast

Thanks I like these grips.


----------



## redoak

*Hoping for Steep Driveway Advice*



zeke1975 said:


> I also live in the Buffalo (Southtowns) area, I can fully recommend the Ariens Pro series. Unless you've got a steep driveway or a really loose gravel drive, I don't really see an advantage to tracks over wheels for the money, more complicated system with less mobility. I've had a Ariens 926DLE (Pro model) since 2004 when I bought it new. It's handled everything without much issue over the years, including the 65" of snow in November 2014. Mine doesn't have the autoturn or trigger steer, it's got a manual differential, and honestly 99% of the time I only have one wheel driving (making steering easy) and don't have any traction issues. My Ariens has a 318cc Tecumseh OHV engine, much smaller than the 420cc beasts they're putting on them today.


Hi *Zeke* ~ Although I'm an active duty veteran in his late-50s, I feel like a real novice here. We recently moved from a condo setting to a home in the mountains of the Berkshires. In short, the [new to us] asphalt driveway is about 400' long, 12' wide and has a pair of fairly steep inclines in it. We were in the house no more than two weeks when we were surprised by a 12" snow storm that required us to stop everything we were doing to deal with ingress/egress...and, ever since, I've been reading all manner of information trying to get a sense of what we should do about snow removal in the [immediate] future. You see, we've also owned managed forest land in the town the new home is in for over a decade, so we've moved mountains of snow there using a CAT loader...but moving the loader from one mountain to the other for every storm isn't exactly realistic. 

In a recent thread created by a forum member calling himself hockeyman5150 (OP), you added Post 22 (quoted above). In said post, you advised the OP to take a look at wheeled snow blowers "...Unless you've got a steep driveway or a really loose gravel drive...." Well, as I've tried my best to explain, we certainly have a steep [long and wide] driveway, so I'm hoping that you might be willing to elaborate on why a tracked machine would serve us better on our type of driveway versus a wheeled unit? Obviously, we need what I would call a "real" machine because we've got a LOT of snow to move here in any given winter. If you have any thoughts on Yamaha equipment, I'm very anxious to consider it. From what I've read, thus far, it would seem that they are built for the long haul. I'd also really appreciate more advice on EFI versus carburetors.

No doubt, I've come across as a bumbling beginner, but that's where circumstances have placed us, so I trust that you understand. Thank you very much for anything you might be willing to share with us. ~ Red


----------



## leonz

Welcome to the forum redoak,

The issue with the Yamaha's is that they are not sold here and the 3 year for a home owner and commercial use is only valid as a Canadian warranty. 
Sadly Yamaha Canada has no interest in selling them here as they once did.

I am not even sure if the Canadian Yamaha Power Sports Dealers are selling the new 2018 water cooled track drive Yamaha snow blower in Canada yet which has the same cutting width of the track drive 1332 model. 


Your not a bumbling beginner!!

With what you now have being heavy wet snows that will melt and compact you could do it several ways.

My experience is still valid fifty years later, growing up using an original IHC cub cadet 12 horsepower lawn tractor and 12 horsepower wheel horse lawn tractors both equipped with single stage snow throwers that worked and were relentless in attacking snow and were belt drive units that powered a right angle gearbox that was connected to a cross shaft that used a roller chain drive sprocket connected to the drive sprocket on the snow blower rotor. 

I should have purchased a single stage snow thrower for my wheelhorse 244 instead of a plow but I did not as the dealer said I did not need it-they were very wrong. 


Using a plowing gets you temporary relief and only temporary relief as the snow berms will collect blown snow and pile up on you.

You need power and torque there is no getting away from that. The largest track drive walk behind snow blowers made are sold in the japanese market as a rule and can be imported but I do not think you want to wait six+ weeks for one after you mail your money across the Pacific Pond.

Making a purchase like this is daunting only because you could have a lot of the white crap and many END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTERS to deal with or a very warm snow season with little snow.


A lot of folks use rear mounted snow blowers on sub compact utility tractors which is the best way to do this as you have no underbelly frame mounting system with a mid point PTO shaft that is connected to a reversing chain sprocket or gearbox to run the snow blower. 
The loss of ground clearance is huge and if you get stuck with one of these you really get stuck.

A sub compact utility tractor with a rear mount snow blower and front end loader will offer the most flexibility as you can use the front end loader for cleaning up snow in areas where the snow blower cannot work and just pile it away and use the snow blower on the piles later.

The biggest worry is parts and service and the quality of the snow blower sold as you need to have a reliable dealer to to the work.

I would ONLY buy an independent branded snow blower. 

Canadian made Riest(single stage), Pronovost(2stage), Lucknow(2 stage) mkmartin(2 stage), Smyth(2 stage), Schulte(2 stage), Normand(2 stage)
Bercomac(2 stage)

USA

Buhler brand 2 stage (farm king), Loftness(2 stage), LandPride/Kubota(2 stage) 


The RAD snow blowers are junk; I can say that because I have one and its a parts eater and belts for it cost over $230.00 to replace them and the build quality is poor due to the belt drive system.

I am sending you a PM


----------



## northeast

So a Honda 1332 will effectively clear 28 to 30 inches of deep, heavy, wet snow per pass. With that in mind you will need to make 5 passes to clear the driveway. IMO opinion you could do it in under an hour with little effort.


----------



## jrom

I concur with northeast. I clear a 644' long 11'-12' wide gravel driveway in just under an hour (average snowfall of 7-12") using a Honda 1332. The 30" snowfalls take a little over an hour.

Great machine.


----------



## zeke1975

redoak said:


> Hi *Zeke* ~ Although I'm an active duty veteran in his late-50s, I feel like a real novice here. We recently moved from a condo setting to a home in the mountains of the Berkshires. In short, the [new to us] asphalt driveway is about 400' long, 12' wide and has a pair of fairly steep inclines in it. We were in the house no more than two weeks when we were surprised by a 12" snow storm that required us to stop everything we were doing to deal with ingress/egress...and, ever since, I've been reading all manner of information trying to get a sense of what we should do about snow removal in the [immediate] future. You see, we've also owned managed forest land in the town the new home is in for over a decade, so we've moved mountains of snow there using a CAT loader...but moving the loader from one mountain to the other for every storm isn't exactly realistic.
> 
> In a recent thread created by a forum member calling himself hockeyman5150 (OP), you added Post 22 (quoted above). In said post, you advised the OP to take a look at wheeled snow blowers "...Unless you've got a steep driveway or a really loose gravel drive...." Well, as I've tried my best to explain, we certainly have a steep [long and wide] driveway, so I'm hoping that you might be willing to elaborate on why a tracked machine would serve us better on our type of driveway versus a wheeled unit? Obviously, we need what I would call a "real" machine because we've got a LOT of snow to move here in any given winter. If you have any thoughts on Yamaha equipment, I'm very anxious to consider it. From what I've read, thus far, it would seem that they are built for the long haul. I'd also really appreciate more advice on EFI versus carburetors.
> 
> No doubt, I've come across as a bumbling beginner, but that's where circumstances have placed us, so I trust that you understand. Thank you very much for anything you might be willing to share with us. ~ Red


Redoak,

I don't think you come off as a bumbling beginner at all. What I meant by tracks being better than wheels for steep or loose gravel driveways is that a track has more surface contact with the driveway than a wheel does, providing superior traction, tracks tend to float on top of loose gravel rather than dig down into it like a wheel. For flat, solid surfaces this extra traction may not be needed (the wheel isn't going to dig down into concrete like it will loose gravel), and if you don't need the extra traction from the tracks, you can use the benefit of the added mobility of wheels, much easier to turn and move around. Sounds like you would benefit from tracks if you went with a walk behind blower. For a driveway your size, most of the people in my neighborhood use 4x4 compact utility tractors with a snowblower. You could probably get by with a Ariens Rapidtrak pro, or Honda 1332, would take a lot longer than a tractor mounted blower (but be substantially cheaper).


----------

